# Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas



## Rorschach (Oct 1, 2012)

Otra Pregunta, las 6L6gGC de tu ampli, como las 7027A del mio ,figuran en los manuales RCA,como de potencia por haces electronicos(beam power), veo que son pentodos con conexion interna del catodo con la grilla supresora.- ¿ o al tener esta conexion interna es un tetrodo?
Vi la EL34, y esta si es un pentodo,pero lo que tambien vi es que en la mayoria de los circuitos de amplis,se conectan el catodo con la grilla supresora por afuera,mi tercera pregunta ¿ habra circuitos con EL34 donde el catodo y la grilla supresora tengan potenciales distintos?
Gracias
saludos
Gustavo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 1, 2012)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Entonces,¿ el bobinado primario de los trafos de salida,tambien los bobinaste a granel?
> Otra Pregunta, las 6L6gGC de tu ampli, como las 7027A del mio ,figuran en los manuales RCA,como de potencia por haces electronicos(beam power), veo que son pentodos con conexion interna del catodo con la grilla supresora.- ¿ o al tener esta conexion interna es un tetrodo?
> Vi la EL34, y esta si es un pentodo,pero lo que tambien vi es que en la mayoria de los circuitos de amplis,se conectan el catodo con la grilla supresora por afuera,mi tercera pregunta ¿ habra circuitos con EL34 donde el catodo y la grilla supresora tengan potenciales distintos?
> Gracias
> ...


No, los tetrodos de haces electronicos NO son escencialmente un pentodo, aunque ambos tipos se parezcan, su principio de funcionamiento es distinto, te recomiendo que busques  "Beam power tetrodes" y "emision secundaria en tetrodos" en google. cuando vuelva a casa profundizo un poco mas.


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 1, 2012)

Estimado hazard: voy a buscar los tetrodos beam power en google.-


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 1, 2012)

Por el lado de los pentodos Vs Tetrodos de haces, si no entendés bien el funcionamiento interno de los tubos, no va a serte facil entender las diferencias entre ambos, por eso, primero tratá de entender el funcionamiento basico de los triodos y tetrodos, y qué es la emisión secundaria, qué efectos produce y como se soluciona.

te doy una pista, en los triodos de potencia, la emision secundaria es despreciable, en los tetrodos netos, es muy apreciable.

andate leyendo un poquito de *esto*


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 2, 2012)

Hazard:¡ mira que soy de la vieja guardia!se como funcionan los triodos ,tetrodos y pentodos,igual me vino bien para recordar el hilo que me mandaste,la pregunta mia era mas semantica que tecnica,dado que en los manuales,sobre todo en los RCA,fijate que casi todas las valvulas de salida de audio,las indican como beam power(haces dirigidos),y no especifican si es pentodo o tetrodo,y en su dibujito vos ves ,la supresora,que en realidad son los beam plates conectado internamente al catodo,en cambio si vos ves en un manual mas viejo esta la 6F6 que indica que es un pentodo de potencia,y el dibujito muestra la supresora ,que en este caso es supresora,esta valvula luego fue reemplazada por la 6V6 (haces dirigidos) y el dibujito es el mismo.-
El lio se armo,cuando Phillips-Mullard patenteron el pentodo,( con el agregado de la grilla supresora,5to electrodo,para controlar la emision secundaria,propia de los tetrodos comunes),los otros fabricantes dijeron y ahora que hacemos? ,la MOV(Marconi Osram Valve) controlada G.E.C(inglesa) diseñaron el tetrodo de haces dirigidos,y reemplazaron la grilla supresora,por los beam plates(2 enfrentadas 180 grados) entre la placa y la pantalla,y conectadas al catodo, con este metodo reemplazaron  la supresora,logrando el mismo efecto y  mejoraron el rendimiento,manteniendo el mismo espacio entre la espiras de la grilla y la pantalla,quedando espacios libres en linea recta entre el catodo y la placa,creando los haces dirigidos,mientras los beam plates controlan la emision secundaria.- 
En realidad los beam plates es el quinto electrodo,construido de una manera diferente a la grilla supresora,solamente que por la patente de phillps-mullard no lo podian llamar pentodo.-
La verdad es que son pentodos de haces dirigidos,en muchos lugares del mundo lo consideran asi.-
La MOV por un problema de inversion,no las quiso fabricar y le dio licencia a RCA,y ahi nacio la famosa 6L6,cuando RCA tuvo exito y las vendia en todo el mundo,la MOV se animo y ahi nacio
la otra famosa G.E.C KT66(Kinkless tetrode 66),(kinkless:sin el retuerzo),propio de los tetrodos comunes.-
Por ejemplo la EL34(pentodo),fabricada en su tiempo por Sylvania(6CA7),si bien era igualita que la europea,en vez de tener supresora ,tenia beam plates.-
Un abrazo 
Gustavo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 2, 2012)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Hazard:¡ mira que soy de la vieja guardia!se como funcionan los triodos ,tetrodos y pentodos,igual me vino bien para recordar el hilo que me mandaste,la pregunta mia era mas semantica que tecnica,dado que en los manuales,sobre todo en los RCA,fijate que casi todas las valvulas de salida de audio,las indican como beam power(haces dirigidos),y no especifican si es pentodo o tetrodo,y en su dibujito vos ves ,la supresora,que en realidad son los beam plates conectado internamente al catodo,en cambio si vos ves en un manual mas viejo esta la 6F6 que indica que es un pentodo de potencia,y el dibujito muestra la supresora ,que en este caso es supresora,esta valvula luego fue reemplazada por la 6V6 (haces dirigidos) y el dibujito es el mismo.-
> El lio se armo,cuando Phillips-Mullard patenteron el pentodo,( con el agregado de la grilla supresora,5to electrodo,para controlar la emision secundaria,propia de los tetrodos comunes),los otros fabricantes dijeron y ahora que hacemos? ,la MOV(Marconi Osram Valve) controlada G.E.C(inglesa) diseñaron el tetrodo de haces dirigidos,y reemplazaron la grilla supresora,por los beam plates(2 enfrentadas 180 grados) entre la placa y la pantalla,y conectadas al catodo, con este metodo reemplazaron  la supresora,logrando el mismo efecto y  mejoraron el rendimiento,manteniendo el mismo espacio entre la espiras de la grilla y la pantalla,quedando espacios libres en linea recta entre el catodo y la placa,creando los haces dirigidos,mientras los beam plates controlan la emision secundaria.-
> En realidad los beam plates es el quinto electrodo,construido de una manera diferente a la grilla supresora,solamente que por la patente de phillps-mullard no lo podian llamar pentodo.-
> La verdad es que son pentodos de haces dirigidos,en muchos lugares del mundo lo consideran asi.-
> ...


muy bien, salvo que la 6CA7 y la EL34 son pentodos netos, la que es con placas deflectoras son las KT77 (reemplazo de la EL34). el funcionamiento no es el mismo entre los tetrodos de haces y los pentodos, si te fijas, hay una diferencia en la zona de saturacion, en los pentodos, el corte no es abrupto como en los tetrodos de haces dirigidos. fijate *acá* las diferencias de funcionamiento...


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 3, 2012)

Si,si por eso mencione.que con el pentodo de haces dirigidos,mejoraron el rendimiento con respecto al pentodo tradicional,igualmente muy bueno y aclaratorio el texto que mandaste.-
Con respecto a la EL34(pentodo tradicional con grilla supresora ),cuando encuentre las fotos,las mando,Sylvania las fabrico exactamente igual que la europea,respetando dimensiones y caracteristicas,salvo que reemplazo la supresora por los beam tubes y alineando las espiras de la grilla y la pantalla,para dirigir los haces.-
Tengo entendido que en la actualidad,Sovtek o JJ Electronics ,no recuerdo cual de ellas,las fabrica como las hacia Sylvania.-
Saludos.
Gustavo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 3, 2012)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Si,si por eso mencione.que con el pentodo de haces dirigidos,mejoraron el rendimiento con respecto al pentodo tradicional,igualmente muy bueno y aclaratorio el texto que mandaste.-
> Con respecto a la EL34(pentodo tradicional con grilla supresora ),cuando encuentre las fotos,las mando,Sylvania las fabrico exactamente igual que la europea,respetando dimensiones y caracteristicas,salvo que reemplazo la supresora por los beam tubes y alineando las espiras de la grilla y la pantalla,para dirigir los haces.-
> Tengo entendido que en la actualidad,Sovtek o JJ Electronics ,no recuerdo cual de ellas,las fabrica como las hacia Sylvania.-
> Saludos.
> Gustavo


con respecto a la 6CA7, hay que hacer una aclaración, originalmente, las 6CA7 eran identicas a las EL34, de hecho el codigo depende de la nomenclatura, europea o americana, el tema es que luego hubo una suerte de migración, y algunas fabricas llamaron 6CA7 a tubos con placas deflectoras, caso silvania, ahora aparentemente conviven de los dos tipos, hay unas, de tubo recto delgado, que son tetrodos de haces, y hay otras con ampolla ancha (tipo botella de coca cola) que es pentodo. cosas raras del mercado


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 13, 2012)

Estimado Hazard: a fin las encontre,fijate en los adjuntos..-
Mientras RCA (EE UU) los llamaba Beam power a secas y no especificaba si eran tetrodos o pentodos,Tung-Sol (EE UU) los llamaba,Beam Pentode.-
Saludos Cordiales 
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 15, 2012)

Hazard: mira,General Electric(USA),tambien los llama beam power pentode(pentodo de haces dirigidos.- ver miniatura de adjuntos.
Un Abrazo
Gustavo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 15, 2012)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Hazard: mira,General Electric(USA),tambien los llama beam power pentode(pentodo de haces dirigidos.- ver miniatura de adjuntos.
> Un Abrazo
> Gustavo


gustavo, pegate una vueltita por esta pagina.


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 15, 2012)

Don Hazard: muy interesante la pagina de las KT66,ahi las denominan tetrodos de haces dirigidos(beam power tetrode),pero es como te dije en rtas anteriores,es una charla mas semantica que tecnica,por que hablamos de lo mismo(Haces dirigidos).-
Segui investigando,y mira que interesante,tome la mas famosa americana 6L6(la de tu ampli),General electric (usa),la denomina beam power Pentode(año 1958),Sylvania(usa)la denomina sin especificar Beam power(año 1959), Raytheon(usa),la denomina beam power Tetrode(año 1937),pero en el año 1957 la denomina beam power Pentode.-
Se nota que al principio no podian llamarlas pentodos(de haces dirigidos) por un problema de licencia,pero una vez vencida,algunos las llamaron pentodos de haces dirigidos,otros tetrodos de haces dirgidos ,RCA Y Sylvania,nunca especificaron y las llamaron de potencia por haces dirigidos(beam power).     Ver los 4 adjuntos demostrativos.-
Un Abrazo
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 19, 2012)

Aqui una breve muestra de 2 tetrodos netos antiguos(año 1932)RCA americanos,el primero mas viejo del año 1928, es la valvula 32,lo interesante de esta,es que el filamento es el catodo y alimentado con c.c,luego continua un tetrodo mas moderno,la valvula 48,con catodo,donde el filamento tambien es alimentado con c.c-
Fue de muy poco uso los tetrodos netos en valvulas de recepcion y audio,si bien superaban al triodo,(por el problema que presentaban por la alta capacitancia entre grilla y placa,ocasionando inestabilidad y un comportamiento no deseado),estos presentaban el problema de la emision secundaria,este efecto disminuye la corriente de placa,y limita las variaciones anodicas utiles, (retuerzo tipico de los tetrodos netos).-
El pentodo neto en aquel momento,desplazo totalmente a los tetrodos netos,al superar el problema de la emision secundaria,con la inclusion de la reja supresora(quinto electrodo),entre la placa y la pantalla,.-
Aqui una muestra de 2 pentodos netos antiguos(año 1932) RCA americanos,el primero mas antiguo,la valvula 33,como en el primer caso el filamento es el catodo,conectado internamente a la supresora,la tension de filamento es c.c.-El segundo pentodo neto, mas moderno es la valvula 2A5,con catodo, tambien conectado internamente a la supresora,la tension de filamento es c.c o c.a- Ver Adjuntos.-
Saludos a todos 
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 7, 2012)

*6L6 Historia*

La 6L6 es una descendiente de la "Válvula de Harries" creada por el ingeniero ingles J. Owen Harries y fabricadas por l Hivac Co. Ltd. en 1935, Harries es considerado como el que descubrió el efecto de la "distancia crítica", que mejoro la eficiencia del tetrodo de potencia con solo colocar la placa a una distancia que es  múltiplo  entre la pantalla y el cátodo.

Mas información: Historia de la 6L6


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 2, 2012)

La mencionada,es una predecesora de la EL34.- Esta valvula phillips-mullard"EL5" es un pentodo neto de potencia de preguerra(2da),año 1936,en clase A single se le podia sacar 9 watts(THD 10%),y en pushpull AB1:19,5 Watts con autopolarizacion(THD 5,1%).-Ver Adjuntos.-
Saludos Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 8, 2012)

807 Válvula de Transmisión​
La 807 es una valvula de transmision,usada como moduladora,y amplificadora de potencia de radiofrecuencia en equipos amateurs,desarrollada por RCA en el año 1937.-
Se dice que es una modificacion de la 6L6(desarrollada el mismo año),pero para transmision,con su clasico capacete arriba,donde va conectada la placa.-
Sin embargo se la aplico tambien en audio,se han desarrollado un sinfin de circuitos con estas valvulas,su inconveniente fue y es la poca tension de pantalla(300v max),con respecto a la tension de placa( de 400 a 750v).-
Hoy en dia se siguen fabricando,por ejemplo las 807 marca SINO de origen china,y se  la pueden ver en distintos kits para armar amplificadores vintage,conexion triodo o pentodo,single o pushpull.(ver Adjuntos).-
Saludos
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 29, 2012)

Bueno,aprovechando el fin de año,y como corolario les presento esta valvula que es una                                                                                              
 rareza,extraña,poco vista,data del año 1934 su fabricación,y se utilizo poco tiempo dado el advenimiento de los tetrodos y pentodos,esta” rara avis”es la  valvula ” 6B5 “,que es un doble triodo,el triodo 1 es el de potencia,y el triodo 2 es el excitador(driver).La entrada del driver es por seguidor catodico (cathode follower) y excita por acoplamiento directo al triodo de potencia.-
La rareza es que estos 2 triodos estan acoplados directamente de la grilla del triodo excitador(driver) al catodo  del triodo de salida;”el resistor de catodo” del triodo excitador(driver),”forma parte y esta en el interior de la valvula”,(ver esquema).-
El triodo de potencia trabaja sin polarizacion negativa(bias),de modo que no necesita el conjunto resistor/capacitor para el catodo.-
Dado que la seccion de potencia,opera con polarizacion positiva,se requiere caracteristicas de alto mu para mantener baja la corriente de placa,esto se logra mediante el uso de dos grillas de control conectadas en paralelo dentro de la valvula(ver esquema).-
Fue desarrollada para amplificadores de audio,y/o etapa de salida en receptores de radio,en clase A single erogaba 5Watts,y clase A pushpull,13,5 watts,la firma Jeffferson Electric,desarrollo un amplificador y llego a sacarle 20 watts en pushpull clase A en el año 1937.-VER ADJUNTOS
Saludos cordiales
Feliz Año Nuevo a todos los miembros del foro


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 15, 2013)

Esta valvula es otra rara avis,y es la 6N6G,octal de vidrio,y 6N6,6N6MG octales metalicas,estas son tambien dobles triodos,uno es driver,y el otro es de potencia,tambien estan acoplados directamente,y lleva el resistor internamente,esta valvula es la sucesora de la 6B5 y tienen las mismas caracteristicas tecnicas.-(Ver adjuntos)
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 5, 2013)

Esta valvula 1D8 y 1D8GT,fue desarrollada por RCA en el año 1939,es una octal de vidrio,con una baja tension de filamento(1,4 v) y 90V max. placas, fue usada para receptores portatiles y pequeños.-
Con una sola de esta,se podia hacer un receptor bastante confiable,podria atribuirsele ser la "Predecesora de los compactrones",dado que en una sola ampolla,habia un diodo,un triodo,y un pentodo de potencia.-Ver en adjuntos,datasheet , circuito receptor e imagenes.-

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 16, 2013)

La 6FH8,es una valvula miniatura con zocalo de 9 pines,adentro se alojan un triodo de mediano mu,y un tetrodo de corte neto,con la peculiaridad de tener "3 placas",y poseen catodo y filamento en comun;se utilizo en receptores de television,y fundamentalmente como generadora de ondas complejas.-Ver adjuntos,datasheet e imagen.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 21, 2013)

La palabra inglesa “getter”,en castellano significa,en una de sus acepciones y que es la que a nosotros nos interesa,”desgasificador”.-
Se utilizan getters quimicos en las valvulas para absorber los gases residuales que podrian quedar una vez finalizado el proceso de vacio,para asegurarse precisamente que no quede gas(aire) dentro del tubo.-
El getter esta constituido generalmente por una mezcla de oxidos de bario y un agente reductor que libera el bario cuando se le da calor,este estalla y vaporiza el bario, al vaporizarse el bario absorbe el gas residual,y este conjunto por efecto del estallido se proyecta generalmente sobre la parte alta del tubo,quedando depositado sobre el cristal como una mancha oscura desde adentro,pero que desde afuera se ve espejado.-
Esto tambien sirve para saber si la valvula va perdiendo el vacio,dado que si esto sucediera la mancha se iria tornando”blanquecina”.-
El getter ,que es un polvo,se deposita en capsulas, cintas o discos (bandejitas) en una estructura creada para tal fin,que podemos apreciar en las valvulas,tienen un alambre de soporte,y en el ,al final, se coloca el getter sobre los discos,aros,o cuadrados o rectangulos que estan unidos al alambre de soporte.-
Este alambre de soporte es lo suficientemente largo,para que cuando se haga estallar el getter,se proyecte hacia el cristal,y asi no afectar a los electrodos de la valvula.-
Hay valvulas con un solo getter,puede estar arriba,o al costado,o al fondo, pero hay tambien con 2 getters,que pueden estar los dos arriba, o uno arriba y el otro al costado,o dos en el fondo.- 
(ver adjuntos), las imágenes son valvulas de mi propiedad.-
Saludos Cordiales 
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 22, 2013)

El comienzo de la historia de la 12AX7 se remonta en una época entre los años 1937 y 1940,en lo que a desarrollo se refiere, interrumpido por la 2da guerra mundial; RCA recién empieza a comercializarla entre fines de 1946 y principios de 1947.-
Esta válvula”miniatura” zócalo de 9 pines, es un doble triodo de muy alto mu (100),y los dos triodos son iguales,esto la coloca en la cima de las preamplificadoras,por que hasta ese momento el doble triodo con más factor de amplificación(70) era la octal y más antigua 6SL7.-
Las ventajas aparte del factor de amplificación,era y es su reducido tamaño,y la posibilidad de conectar el filamento calefactor en serie o paralelo(12.6v-6.3v),y tener muy bajas capacitancias interelectródicas.-
Recién por el año 1959,RCA desarrolla y  comercializa una versión de la 12AX7 para alta fidelidad,la denomina 7025, de bajo ruido y zumbido, coexistiendo las 2 versiones,(pero una mucho más cara que la otra,¿vió?).-
Para 1961,nuevamente RCA,hace una modificación,y lanza al mercado la 12AX7A,con ruido y zumbido controlados,por ende coexistiendo los tres modelos hasta 1962, año donde la 12AX7 se deja de fabricar, quedando las 12AX7A y 7025, se puede observar luego,en años venideros, que estas válvulas vendrán marcadas con las 2 denominaciones 12AX7A/7025 y también luego agregando la denominación europea,12AX7A/7025/ECC83.-
Se aprecia también la versión militar denominada 12AX7WA.-
Hay una versión de Sylvania para alta fidelidad,la 12AD7,pero es una 12AX7A encubierta porque es exactamente igual.-
Entre las marcas de aquella época aparte de RCA,se destacan las americanas Sylvania,General Electric,Raytheon,Tungsol,Tungsram,Westinghouse,etc.,y las europeas,Mullard,Philips,Amperex,Telefunken,Valvo,etc.,y en Argentina,Lumitrón y Fapesa(con la marca Miniwatt).-
Hoy por hoy (hoy2,je,je,), es la válvula premplificadora más vendida en el mundo,se fabrican en la actualidad más de 2 millones al año y la mayoría de las fábricas estan en Rusia: Sovtek-Winged C-Mullard Russia- Tungsol Russia-Electro Harmonix-Groove Tubes-, también se fabrican las eslovacas JJ electronics y las chinas Sino,etc,etc.-
Por supuesto se siguen consiguiendo las viejas válvulas NOS(New Old Stock),en distintos comercios del ramo.-
Es importante comentar que la 12AX7-12AX7A-7025-ECC83,(12AD7),no tiene reemplazo directo; la 5751 si bien coincide pines y electrodos, posee otro factor de amplificación(70); la 7058 también coinciden pines y electrodos,pero su filamento es para 13,5v,y la 12BZ7 que también coincide pines , electrodos y factor de amplificación(100),pero difiere Rp y Gm, y la corriente del filamento calefactor es el doble en serie y paralelo,teniendo en cuenta también que es una válvula desarrollada para separación y amplificación de sincronismo en receptores de televisión.- 
Ver Adjuntos
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 1, 2013)

La válvula 6EU7, es un doble triodo de alto mu (100) para Hi-Fi, desarrollada por RCA entre los años 1959 y 1960  para usarse en preamplificadores e inversores de fase, con características de muy bajo microfonismo, ruido y zumbido.-
Es del tipo miniatura y zócalo noval (9 pines),filamento de 6,3 voltios-0,3 amperios.-
La habían desarrollado para reemplazar a la 12AX7 en proyectos para alta fidelidad,si bien las características técnicas son iguales,salvo lo referente a valores de muy bajo microfonismo,ruido y zumbido, es totalmente distinto el conexionado de los electrodos con respecto a los pines, y su filamento es únicamente para 6,3 voltios.
Es una válvula poco conocida, sobre todo en nuestro país, con el desarrollo y  llegada al poco tiempo de la 7025(versión Hi-Fi de la 12AX7), hizo que no sea una válvula muy popular,sobre todo porque el conexionado distinto no permite un reemplazo directo.-
Actualmente Sovtek fabrica la 6EU7.-
También se consiguen para los amantes del audio 6EU7 NOS,marca RCA,Sylvania,General Electric,Raytheon,etc,etc,y a precios muchísimos más bajos que una 12AX7 NOS o 7025 NOS,dado que es poco conocida,y es una excelente opción para armar amplificadores nuevos, o para reemplazar a la 12AX7/7025 y tomarse la tarea de reconexionar el zócalo.-
Adjunto archivos: datasheet y fotos de válvulas de mi propiedad.-
saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 31, 2013)

La válvula 6V6 (metálica),y las octáles de vidrio 6V6G, 6V6GT, y 6V6GTA, son pentodos por haces electrónicos dirigidos (beam pentode),pero también llamados tetrodos de haces electrónicos dirigidos,su desarrollo y producción data aproximadamente del año 1937,esta válvula 6V6 fue la sucesora de la otra octal pero más antigua 6F6,la cual era un pentodo de potencia neto.-Esta es una válvula desarrollada para salida de audio,pero para una gama de potencia baja,en clase A single eroga una potencia de 2 a 5,5 watts según la tensión de placa,pantalla y polarización de grilla.-En clase AB1 (push-pull), desarrolla de 10 a 14 watts según también tensiones aplicadas a placa,pantalla y polarización de grilla.-Se ha utilizado mucho en salida de audio de los radiorreceptores,combinados,amplificadores de baja potencia para guitarra eléctrica,como el Fender Champ,y en audio hasta Holimar construyó un ampli stereo.-
Hoy en día esta válvula se sigue fabricando en distintos países,Rusia,China,Eslovaquia,etc.y se siguen consiguiendo N.O.S de las marcas de antaño.- Ver adjuntos.-
Las Imágenes son válvulas de mi propiedad.




Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 31, 2013)

Hola caro Gustavo Moretton, ?que me contas de la famosa 6550 inglesa?
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 1, 2014)

daniel lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Gustavo Moretton, ?que me contas de la famosa 6550 inglesa?
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Estimado Daniel Lopes: La famosa 6550,es un pentodo de haces electrónicos dirigidos (beam power pentode), o tetrodo de haces electrónicos dirigidos,las dos acepciones son válidas,esta válvula estuvo en el pináculo de la máxima potencia en salida de audio, en push-pull clase AB1 se les saca 100 watts rms.-
Hoy en día se las sigue fabricando en Rusia, China , y Eslovaquia.-
Te diré que la 6550 " No es Inglesa ", ni siquiera Europea:-
La 6550 Es una válvula "Americana" desarrolada por RCA en los años +- 1952, para uso industrial,específicamente para servo-amplificadores; la firma también Americana Tung-Sol,vió muy buenas posibilidades de uso en audio de alta potencia y alta fidelidad debido a las excelentes características técnicas y sumando que estaban diseñadas para uso industrial,lo que conlleva a diseños para uso severo y continuo; RCA licenció a Tung-Sol para también fabricarla y en el año 1954 la introdujo en el mercado del audio.-(ver adjuntos).-
Con el éxito de Tung-Sol,tiempo después RCA comenzó también a colocarlas en el mercado del audio.-
La válvula que sí es un desarrollo Inglés es la KT88 (Hermana mayor de la KT66),y que si bien reemplaza en forma directa a la Americana 6550, no es exactamente igual,digamos que es muuuuuy parecida,hay que adaptarla o no según los circuitos.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 1, 2014)

! Muchas gracias conpañero por la correcta informaciõn !, yo sinceramente pensabas que la "6550" era Inglesa por tener mirado alguns proyectos enpleando el en articulos publicados en "Wireless Word".
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 2, 2014)

Aquí pueden ver un artículo de "Antique Electronic Supply" que publica en su página web.-
Se trata de comparaciones de válvulas de potencia 6L6GC de distintas marcas y fábricas ( Rusas, Eslovacas, y Chinas), que se encuentran actualmente en producción.-
Para quien tenga que comprarlas y optar por alguna marca, pienso que es una buena guía para consultar.-







Espero que haya sido de vuestro agrado.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 2, 2014)

Conclusión : Desafortunadamente  los tubos Chinos son inferiores en performance 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2014)

Heathkit Tube data


----------



## Rorschach (May 17, 2014)

La 7199 es una válvula Triodo de mediano mu, y pentodo de corte neto, tipo miniatura, zócalo noval (9 pines), filamento de 6,3 VCA y 0,45 A, desarrollada por RCA en el año 1959 para proyectos de audio de alta calidad y alta fidelidad, la unidad pentodo de corte neto es de alta transconductancia, ultra bajo ruido y microfonismo y es usada esta unidad como 1er amplificador de tensión en amplificadores de potencia, la unidad triodo también de ultra bajo ruido y microfonismo, es usada como inversor de fase y recibe la señal en su grilla por acoplamiento directo desde la placa de la unidad pentodo, de esta manera fue concebida para la mayoría de los proyectos.-

Mas información: Válvula 7199, Triodo Pentodo Hi-Fi


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 17, 2014)

Hola a todos yo recomendo mirar  ese sitio aca : http://www.r-type.org/static/contents.htm , mui conpleto en ese tema ( tubos o valvulas ).
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rorschach (May 17, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos yo recomendo mirar  ese sitio aca : http://www.r-type.org/static/contents.htm , mui conpleto en ese tema ( tubos o valvulas ).
> !Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Si si Daniel, lo tenía visto, es The National Valve Museum, es un museo virtual de origen británico, y es muy interesante para recopilar información  .- www.R-type.org - The National Valve Museum
Hay otro museo virtual de válvulas que también es muy interesante y es este: http://www.tubecollector.org/ 

Abrazo Fuerte 
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 1, 2014)

Aquí les presento el folleto de lanzamiento del doble triodo Hi-Fi 6EU7 RCA, que data del año 1958.-
Para conocer características técnicas de esta válvula ver:

Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas

* "FOLLETO"*



Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 3, 2014)

Aquí pueden ver otro folleto de época de RCA.-

*Año de impresión: 1961*



Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 4, 2014)

Folleto de época  de Julio de 1960 del pentodo de potencia por haces 7027A RCA.-



Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 28, 2014)

Por esas casualidades del destino me obsequiaron una válvula  , me sorprendí luego por haberme hecho poseedor de una verdadera reliquia  , por lo menos así lo creo yo, se trata de un pentodo/ tetrodo de potencia por haces electrónicos dirigidos *“CV321”*, marca M.O. Valve ( Marconi Osram Valve), de orígen Inglés, y que por lo que investigué,* se** trata de una rara y temprana versión militar de la famosa KT66*, la versión militar más conocida de la KT66 es la CV1075.-
Calculo que por lo que he leído, esta válvula pudo ser fabricada entre los años 1937 y 1948, quien pueda sumistrar mayor y mejor información será muy bienvenida.-
Podrán apreciar en imágenes que la caja es la original y que tuve que repararla y etiquetarla.-
La válvula como también podrán ver en imágenes se encuentra en perfecto estado de conservación, y por las pruebas realizadas se trata de una  N.O.S ( New Old Stock ), o sino con muy poco tiempo de uso.-
Las pruebas realizadas con mi probador Hickok 6000A han sido las siguientes:
Cortocircuitos entre electrodos : Ninguno.-
Emisión : Zona verde-GOOD- Fondo de escala, Excelente.-
Transconductancia mutua dinámica : 7000 μmhos, (escala µmhos 0-15000, pote shunt 15000), Excelente, ( valor referencia 6300 μmhos ).- 
Ver imágenes y archivos adjuntos.-













*Prueba cortocircuitos entre electrodos*


*Prueba Emisión*


*Prueba transconductancia mutua dinámica*




Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## fosforito (Sep 29, 2014)

Has sido muy afortunado, fijáte tu esto
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-VINTAGE...pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item1c31a6837d

chau f


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 29, 2014)

fosforito dijo:


> Has sido muy afortunado, fijáte tu esto
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-VINTAGE...pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item1c31a6837d
> 
> chau f



Si, tienes razon, aqui puedes ver  una CV1075 que es posterior a la CV321 y que cuesta 130 Libras Esterlinas y que en Dolares EUA serian tantos como mmmm....u$s 212.-

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GEC-CV107...ision_Valves_Vacuum_Tubes&hash=item3a96e0214e

Pero lo importante para mi no es lo referente al precio, sino la historia que tiene y que se haya mantenida casi intacta por mas de 65 años aproximadamente.-

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## terrapino (Mar 24, 2015)

Hola gente del foro, vengo aquí con una duda:
hete aquí que tengo un par de válvulas 6L6GC viejitas pero nuevas de origen inglés supuestamente, pero no tienen marca... y quisiera saber si alguien puede reconocerla a ojimetro.
Buscando en internet me encontré con un articulo que habla sobre válvulas marcadas con orígenes falsos!  cosa e mandinga 
Y que en su mayoría (míralo eh, míralo eh) las que realmente son de origen ingles dicen "Made in Grand Bretain" o "British made", las que están marcadas como "Made in England" suelen ser las de origen desconocido salvo por una partida de válvulas "Brimar"
Saludos

PD: Gustavo Moretton, felicitaciones por el post y el armado de tu amplificador 50 watts rms!! Es una gran obra


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 24, 2015)

terrapino dijo:


> Hola gente del foro, vengo aquí con una duda:
> hete aquí que tengo un par de válvulas 6L6GC viejitas pero nuevas de origen inglés supuestamente, pero no tienen marca... y quisiera saber si alguien puede reconocerla a ojimetro.
> Buscando en internet me encontré con un articulo que habla sobre válvulas marcadas con orígenes falsos!  cosa e mandinga
> Y que en su mayoría (míralo eh, míralo eh) las que realmente son de origen ingles dicen "Made in Grand Bretain" o "British made", las que están marcadas como "Made in England" suelen ser las de origen desconocido salvo por una partida de válvulas "Brimar"
> ...



Muchas Gracias Terrapino por tus comentarios!!!! 
Parecería que el país de orígen de las válvulas en cuestión, sea falso, me da la impresión que son válvulas hechas en Rusia, y probablemente aunque estén marcadas 6L6GC (30W de disipación anódica), sean en realidad 6L6G / GB donde su disipación anódica es mucho menor (19W), depende de que sirvan o no según en que circuito y que potencia de salida vayan a usarse.-
Hay que tener en cuenta que también la tensión de placa en la 6L6GC puede llegar hasta los 500 vcc sin inconvenientes, mientras que en las 6L6G / GB su máximo es 360 vcc.-
Igualmente sería interesante que pudieras fotografiar las válvulas de cuerpo entero y lo más cerca posible, de esta manera sería más fácil darte una opinión más certera.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## terrapino (Mar 26, 2015)

Gracias Gustavo por la orientación, estuve viendo varias 6L6GC / GB (por foto) y efectivamente las que coinciden en apariencia son las 6L6GB rusas.
Descarto completamente que sean inglesas, que sea GB o GC no es una certeza, pero como el origen es espurio cabe dudar del modelo y ante la duda quedarán anotadas como 6L6GB sin marca, lo cual no es un problema, más allá de la desilusión (al cabo que ni quería que fueran mullard inglesas), ya que no tienen un fin específico solo estoy viendo lo que hay en los viejos arcones que mi padre guardó contra viento, marea e insultos de mi madre. 
Me estoy adentrando en el mundo válvula, hace poco construí un preamplificador estéreo con una 12au7 alimentada con unos pobres 12V y ya sonaba muy bien, ahora estoy restaurando un viejo amplificador Hoxon 100W de guitarra que sonaba muy bien, pero las válvulas bailaban en el zócalo y el chasis estaba bastante oxidado así que tomé la decisión de restaurarlo por completo para que dure unos cuantos añitos más. Vino con 4 12AX7A y 4 6DQ6B, pronto voy a subir el esquema ya que tengo algunas modificaciones en mente y voy a necesitar el consejo de expertos para ver si pueden ser llevadas a cabo ya que en esto de la electrónica soy marinero de agua dulce jeje


----------



## maton00 (Mar 27, 2015)

Ese tipo de valvula es muy comun en amplis de guitarra, por que son baratas y las compran para remarcarlas como 6l6´s o 6l6GC y venderlas mucho mas caras a entusiastas, he leido que soportan hasta casi 400 Volts en placa, pero son algo sensibles, incluso tienen una tolerancia muy baja, en datasheets rusos recomiendan un valor maximo de 250V en placa y G2 por lo mismo, son de proveniencia rusa y su nombre original es: 6P3S 
Aquí se pueden ver como remarcan versiones de la misma valvula rusa(6P3S-E) con otros nombres.


----------



## terrapino (Mar 27, 2015)

Bueno... mercadolibre... allí van un par de 6L6GC inglesas!
No, sólo bromeaba, muchas gracias maton00, las voy a remarcar de vuelta como 6L6GC... digo... 6P3S, así si algún día se utilizan se trabaja con los datos correctos


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 28, 2015)

maton00 dijo:


> Ese tipo de valvula es muy comun en amplis de guitarra, por que son baratas y las compran para remarcarlas como 6l6´s o 6l6GC y venderlas mucho mas caras a entusiastas, he leido que soportan hasta casi 400 Volts en placa, pero son algo sensibles, incluso tienen una tolerancia muy baja, en datasheets rusos recomiendan un valor maximo de 250V en placa y G2 por lo mismo, son de proveniencia rusa y su nombre original es: 6P3S
> Aquí se pueden ver como remarcan versiones de la misma valvula rusa(6P3S-E) con otros nombres.



La primera imágen que muestras, es lo que son, Rusas 6P3S-E, la E quiere decir de construcción reforzada (uso militar), la 6P3S es la misma para uso civil, ambas con las mismas características, convengamos que la real denominación de este tubo es 6n3C-E, o 6n3C (cirílico ruso), esta válvula fue copiada hace más de 65 años por los rusos, de la 6L6 americana, por ende disipa 19W, y la fábrica se llamaba Reflektor, ubicada en la ciudad de Saratov, esta fábrica elaboraba también para otros marketineros como el caso de Haltron de Inglaterra, que nunca fue fábrica,también Zaerix, National electronics, International, Trigon, etc, que tampoco fueron fábricas.-
Mucho después de que Rusia abandonara el comunismo, la firma New Sensor Co de U.S.A, compró la fábrica Reflektor de Rusia, y hoy fabrica y comercializa estas y otras con la marca Sovtek, y Electro Harmonix.-
La 2da válvula de la 1era imágen es una 5881 Sovtek (ex-Reflektor) y disipa 23W, y la 3era válvula de la 1era imágen es una Mesa Boogie 5881 que disipa 23W y fabricada a fasón por New Sensor Co USA (ex Reflektor).-

La 2da imágen son 6P3S-E (6n3C-E), es una NOS ( New OLd Stock) marca Reflektor, y son como dije antes reemplazo directo de la 6L6 (disipación 19W), " pero no es reemplazo de la 6L6GC, que disipan 30W ",
Aquí en Argentina, a través Mercado Libre, algunos vendedores, no todos, decentes siempre hay, te ofrecen y publicitan 6P3S-E o 6P3S, como reemplazo de la 6L6GC, y es una total falsedad.-
Es muy común también ver válvulas 6P3S hechas en su momento por Reflektor para otras marcas revendedoras, caso Raytheon Made in England ( falsa marca y falso país de orígen) y National electronics Made in U.R.S.S, y que fueron marcadas como 6L6GC, y que cuando se colocan en equipos donde llevan 6L6GC reales, sus placas se ponen rojas, o en corto, y/o quema el trafo de salida.-

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo 

Pd : New Sensor Co de Estados Unidos  luego de un tiempo compró también las marcas Tung-Sol y Mullard, y elabora con estas marcas también en su fábrica (ex-Reflektor), en la ciudad de Saratov, Rusia.-


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 28, 2015)

terrapino dijo:


> Bueno... mercadolibre... allí van un par de 6L6GC inglesas!
> No, sólo bromeaba, muchas gracias maton00, las voy a remarcar de vuelta como 6L6GC... digo... 6P3S, así si algún día se utilizan se trabaja con los datos correctos




Prosiguiendo con el tema, a continuación muestro en imágenes válvulas de mi colección.-
Todas son NOS (New Old Stock), y están hechas en Rusia, por la fábrica entonces llamada Reflektor, todas son 6P3S (6n3C) de 19 W de disipación.-
Estas, en este caso, fueron hechas a fasón para la firma Haltron, de Londres, Inglaterra, y para la firma National electronics, de Geneva, Illinois, Estados Unidos.-
Dos de ellas son Haltron, y si bien no figura el país de orígen, están marcadas como lo que son, 6L6GB, de 19w de disipación.-
Las otras 5 restantes son National electronics, y si bien figura el país de orígen (U.R.S.S), están falsamente marcadas como 6L6GC (30W de disipación), ya que como dije antes disipan 19W.-
Fíjense que el diseño y construcción de ambas marcas son exactamente iguales, y que si las cotejan con la válvula Reflektor 6P3S (6n3C), (ver 2da imágen que envió Maton00 en mensaje anterior #44), notaran también que es el mismo diseño y construcción, por ende hablamos siempre de la misma válvula.- 

Cabe mencionar que estas válvulas 6L6 metal, 6L6G, 6L6GB, 6P3S (6n3C), 6P3S-E (6n3C-E), de 19W de disipación, se pueden utilizar en circuitos amplificadores de hasta 26W rms de salida en configuración push-pull y clase AB1 ( potencia nada despreciable), pero si la idea es utilizar circuitos de más potencia, hasta los 55W rms con la misma configuración y clase, habrá que usar irremediablemente su hermana mayor, la 6L6GC que disipa 30W.-

Por último podrán ver en la última imagen (7), una válvula 6L6G, NOS, marca Parker, fabricada por FIVRE, Italia, con licencia de RCA.-
















Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## maton00 (Mar 29, 2015)

Una información rescatada de una pagina en inglés sobre la denotación de las válvulas rusas 

Valvulas de uso general

El sistema de designacion de Valvulas de radio rusas fabricadas bajo la estandarización GOST 13393-76 tienen usualmente 4 elementos:
-El primer elemnto del codigo generalmente es un numero que denota el voltage de filamento
-El segundo elemento del codigo es generalmente una letra que designa el tipo de dispositivo.

    D - Diodos, diodos damper
    H - Doble diodo
    C - Diodos de rectificacion de baja potencia (kenotrones)
    S - Triodo
    N - doble triodo
    E - tetrodo 
    P - Tetrodo de potencia y tetrodos de haces dirigidos
    J - Pentodos miniaturas de alta frecuencia 
    K -Pentodo de alta freecuencia de tamaño mediano 
    R - Tetrodos y pentodos dobles
    G - Diodo - Triodo
    B - Diodo - Pentodo
    F - Triodo - Pentodo
    I - Triodos de mas de una grilla u especiales 
    A - Conversores de frecuencia con dos grillas operativas 
    V - Valvulas de uso especial (de emision secundaria)
    L - Valvulas de haces dirigidos
    E - Indicadores visuales.

-El tercer elemento generalmente un número corresponde a un serial dado para un tipo de valvula
-El cuarto elemento generalmente una letra describe el tipo de material o forma fisica de la valvula

    P - De vidrio (miniatura tipo dedo diametro de entre  19  y  22.5 mm;
    A - De vidrio, super miniatura diámetro de entre 5 hasta 8 mm;
    B - De vidrio, super miniatura diámetro de entre 8 hasta 10.2 mm;
    G - De vidrio, miniatura de diámetro de 10.2 mmen adelante;
    S - De vidrio, con o sin zócalo, diametro mayor a 22.5 mm;
    N - De ceramica/metal, miniatura y super miniatura
    K - De tipo ceramico
    D - De metal/ vidrio con discos

-Elemento adicional al estandarizado solo esta dado para valvulas especiales y que describen propiedades especiales 

    V - Valvulas con un incremento en la durabilidad mecánica 
    E - Valvulas con una durabilidad de filamento de al menos 5000 horas 
    R - Valvulas con una durabilidad mayor de filamento de almenos 10000 horas
    D - Valvulas especiales de alta duracion;
    DR - Valvulas de ultra alta calidad (de alta tolerancia, larga vida y pin dorado) de uso militar 
    I - Valvulas para aplicaciones experimentales y de trabajo pulsado (de emision aumentada
pero de baja duración).

Ejemplos:

6n1p (aprox 6cg7)
Valvula Triodo doble ampolleta miniatura de vidrio de 19 - 22 mm de diametro 6.3 Volts de filamento (serial: 1).
6P14P-ER (aprox EL84)
Valvula Pentodo de salida de filamento de 6.3V ampolleta miniatura de vidrio de 19 - 22 mm de diametro de alta durabilidad mecánica y duracion mayor o igual a 10,000 hrs (serial: 14).

Valvulas transmisoras

-Primer elemento siempre G
-Segundo elemento :

    K - Onda corta (<= 25 MHz) 
    U - Utra onda corta (25-600 MHz) 
    S - Utra onda corta (> 600 MHz) 
    M - Valvula moduladora. 
    I - Valvula de impulso.

-El tercer elemento consiste de un guión seguido del numero de serial de la valvula.
En caso deque sea de enfriado forzado le seguiría una letra A para enfriado por agua o una B para enfriado por Aire
Excepto algunas valvulas especiales como la G807  (similar a la 1625/6l6 de transmisión, filamento de 6.3V de 25W de potencia)


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 3, 2015)

Dándole continuidad con la iniciación de la pregunta de *terrapino* en el mensaje #40 y su prosecución en los #41, # 42, #43, #44, #45, y #46, se muestran a continuación 4 válvulas *6L6GC* *General Electric*, Hechas en U.S.A., NOS (New Old Stock), reales y verdaderas, que disipan obviamente 30W.-

Las válvulas que se ven en imágenes son de mi colección.-







Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 17, 2015)

Siguiendo la linea de lo publicado en # 45, #46, y # 48, realicé la siguiente prueba en el canal B de mi  Amplificador estereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi, con un par de National Electronics 6L6GC falsas, que en realidad son 6L6GB (6P3S/ 6n3C Rusas Reflektor), luego hice la misma prueba con un par de Haltron 6L6GB verdaderas, pero Rusas (6P3S/6n3C Reflektor),ambas válvulas disipan 19W de placa, aquí verán en imágenes que las placas de esos 2 pares de válvulas se ponen peligrosamente rojas y muy fuera de régimen, esto es debido a que este amplificador está calculado por su potencia para operar con 7027A (35W de disipación de placa ), o en su defecto con 6L6GC (30W de disipación de placa); por último se hizo la 3era prueba con un par de General Electric 6L6GC, verdaderas y podrán apreciar su óptimo funcionamiento.-
Cabe mencionar que la transconductancia mutua de las 6L6, 6L6G, 6L6GB, 6L6GC es +- la misma, alrededor de los 6000 µmhos, debido a esto las 3 pruebas que se hicieron sin señal y a corriente de reposo muestran corrientes de placa entre 47 y 50 mA .-

NATIONAL ELECTRONICS 6L6GC FALSAS




*PLACAS ROJAS*


HALTRON 6L6GB 




*PLACAS ROJAS*


GENERAL ELECTRIC 6L6GC ( verdaderas)




*PLACAS OK*


Saludos Cordiales 
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (May 31, 2015)

Siguiendo con la racha de los obsequios  , como cuando me hice acreedor de una CV321 (rara versión militar de la KT66) ver _Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas_ , esta vez un amigo que hacía mucho pero mucho tiempo que no nos veíamos, ( youtube mediante) me ubicó y luego me llamó por teléfono, me dijo entre otras cosas que "*web *eando" por youtube, vió los videos de mi amplificador, y  quedamos en vernos, nos vimos, recordamos épocas, etc, etc, y luego me dijo que en el galpón de su casa tenía una caja con lámparas de radio, que habían sido de su tío, y que si yo quería me las daba , dado que nunca supo que hacer con ellas y en más de una oportunidad pensó en tirarlas a la basura , bueno como podrán suponer, ni lerdo ni perezoso acepté el regalo  , y entre otras, encontré un par de bellas 6550 Tung-Sol originales, hechas en Estados Unidos, que por el data code son de la misma partida y fueron fabricadas en la semana 51 del año 1966, el año que viene cumplen 50 años, que tal, les voy a hacer la fiestita de los 50  .-
Como no tenían envase, los hice de cartón y quedaron bien.-
Este par de 6550 por las pruebas que hice en mi Hickok 6000A tienen muy poco uso, prácticamente están nuevas.-
Las pruebas de cortos entre electrodos, fugas, gas y emisión demuestran el excelente estado de ellas.-
La pruebas de transconductancia mutua dinámica, arrojaron 9000 µmhos para cada una de ellas, sobre valor de referencia para el Hickok 6000A en 5000 µmhos,  aparte de lo potente que miden, ambas están apareadas .-
En estos días a modo de experimento las voy a probar en mi: Amplificador estereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi

Ver imágenes:


















Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## pandacba (May 31, 2015)

Como estas Gustavo, que bueno que vio tu ampli y decidio obswquiarte esos tuos, por favor cuantas cosas han ido parara a la basura por no saber..... ni que hacer ni el verdadero valor que tinenen, conozco cada caso que no se puede creer, espero los comentarios de tus pruebas, hace mucho tiempo que escuche un equipo con esos tubos y suenan muy pero muy bien, bueno a quienes nos gusta el sonido tan particular, felicitaciones y me imagino que ya estaras esbozando en hacer algo para ellas....

Que parejitas!!!! más no se puede pedir!!!!


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 24, 2015)

*Válvula KT55*​
Aquí les muestro un par de válvulas poco conocidas, las KT55, por supuesto de desarrollo y orígen británico y producidas aproximadamente en el año 1955, son tetrodos/pentodos de potencia por haces electrónicos dirigidos, muy parecidas a las famosas primas hermanas KT66, si bien su disipación de placa son las mismas, 25 W, la diferencia está en que estas KT55 operan con 52 voltios de filamentos y 0,3 amperios de corriente,  fuero creadas para desarrollar amplificadores económicos con fuente del tipo universal, donde todas sus válvulas son conectadas en serie, y donde la tensión de placas y pantallas están en el orden de los +- 200 VCC, sin embargo operando en push-pull, de un par de ellas se obtienen 25 W en conexión tetrodo/pentodo y 15 W en conexión triodo, con una baja distorsión armónica para su época.-

*Ver adjuntos:
En pdf se muestra el datasheet, circuitos de la fuente de poder y el amplificador.-*





Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 17, 2015)

*VÁLVULA 6L6, historia completa*​
Historia completa de la válvula *6L6* en todas sus variantes conocidas hasta la fecha de esta publicación, y que fue escrita por Eric Barbour en la ya desaparecida revista Vacuum Tube Valley, esta extensa nota fue realizada en el 4to número de la mencionada revista en el verano de 1996.-

Su título: *6L6 Forever 1936 - 96
             60 Years of Amplifier Service
             By Eric Barbour*



Espero que haya sido de vuestro agrado e interés.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 6, 2015)

Publicidades de época (+- año 1960) , de la fábrica Británica de válvulas electrónicas *"Mullard"*, considerada como una de las marcas más prestigiosas de Europa en aquella época.-



Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 12, 2015)

Las publicidades que se muestran a continuación son de los años +- 1960.-
Las válvulas "AMPEREX" son de origen estadounidense y fueron fabricadas por Amperex Electronic Corporation, sita en Hicksville, Long Island, New York, el comienzo de la fábrica fue alrededor de los años 1920 y estaba ubicada en Brooklyn, New York, donde se fabricaban válvulas de transmisión de elevada potencia, en 1955 la empresa fue comprada por la firma "Dutch", subsidiaria de la firma holandesa Philips, dentro del conglomerado o grupo denominado N.A.P. ( North American Philips), transladaron la fabrica de Brooklyn a la nueva planta industrial en Long Island, y ahí se comenzó con la fabricación de las válvulas de recepción, en general y debido a la nueva adquisición por el grupo Philips, la mayoría de las válvulas que manufacturaron son de origen propio de la Philips holandesa : ECC81 (12AT7) - ECC82 (12AU7) - ECC83 (12AX7) - EF86 (6267) - EL84 (6BQ5) - EL34 (6CA7) - GZ34 (5AR4) - etc, y las de uso militar, como por ejemplo la 6922 (uso civil : ECC88, E88CC, 6DJ8), cabe mencionar que fueron productos de muy alta calidad, fama y prestigio mundial.-
" Su innovación fue el cambio en la tecnología de construcción de las grillas de control (g1) de los tubos de pequeña señal, la famosa "FRAME GRID TUBE".-

Ver Adjuntos:



Espero que haya sido de vuestro agrado.-

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 6, 2015)

Aquí en esta imágen pueden apreciar la válvula* 5U4*, una de las rectificadoras de onda completa más utilizadas en circuitos de fuentes de poder de aquella época, sobre todo en receptores de televisión en blanco y negro, aunque muchos amplificadores de audio también la han usado.-



Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 9, 2015)

Para los que necesiten comprar válvulas de potencia para salida de audio* "apareadas" * *(** matched)* nuevas, nuevas, esto quiere decir las que se fabrican en la actualidad, y no las NOS ( nuevas stock viejo ), pueden recurrir a esta nueva firma : Apex tube Matching, quienes con sofisticados instrumentos y controlados por computadora, aparean con suma precisión pares, cuartetos, sextetos, octetos , o más cantidades de válvulas de potencia, incluyendo el *" burn in "*.-

A continuación, dirección de la página web, donde están todos los detalles del proceso, y en cuales distribuidores y/o representantes se pueden adquirir estos tipos de válvulas apareadas :  Home | Apex Tube Matching

Espero que sea de vuestra utilidad.-



Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 18, 2015)

Publicidad de época (Septiembre de 1950) de Tung-Sol Electron Tubes, New Jersey, Estados Unidos.-
La publicidad se refiere a un desarrollo de esta empresa y es la válvula denominada* 5881*, Pentodo/tetrodo de potencia por haces electrónicos dirigidos, de 23 watts de disipación de placa, y construcción robusta, es la versión militar e industrial de las válvulas 6L6, 6L6G, y 6L6GB (todas de 19 watts de disipación anódica), cabe mencionar que este tubo fue muy utilizado también en aplicaciones Hi-Fi de la época.-



Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 26, 2015)

Boletín informativo de Tung-Sol Electron Tubes del año 1963, presentando la válvula 5R4WGB, rectificadora de onda completa,para uso industrial y militar, reforzada y de altas prestaciones.-

Ver imágen y datasheet



Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 30, 2015)

Este válvula fue desarrollada por Tung-Sol en colaboración con Chatham, su producción comienza en 1959 , es la rectificadora de onda completa más poderosa que se ha construido, para uso industrial, civil y militar, comprendida dentro de las válvulas de recepción.-
Es una válvula capaz de entregar más de 800 mA a 550 Vcc.-

Ver imágenes y datasheet



Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 7, 2015)

Introducción, historia y aplicaciones de la válvula *EL84 (6BQ5)*, interesante y completo artículo escrito por Eric Barbour, publicado durante el invierno de 1997 en el 8vo número de la ya desaparecida revista "Vacuum Tube Valley".-

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 10, 2015)

Conmemoración de una válvula Sylvania tipo 84, (rectificadora de onda completa) cumpliendo 46700 horas de servicio continuo, desde Septiembre de 1938 hasta el 10 de Enero de 1944 (kaputt ).-

Imágen y datasheet :

Gustavo 

Saludos Cordiales


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 17, 2015)

Publicidad de época de RCA del año 1924



Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 22, 2015)

Comentario hecho por su inventor Lee De Forest en la revista "Radio Amateur News" en Julio de 1919, ya hace casi un siglo.-





Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 27, 2015)

Muy pocas válvulas* NOS** RCA* lleva su fecha de fabricación en su base o en el cristal tal como es : ver


Generalmente para las fechas de fabricación, RCA utilizó codigos de 2 letras, entonces acompaño una pequeña tabla de códigos desde 1956 hasta 1976 : ver


Ejemplos: ver

El código puede estar grabado en el cristal:


El código puede estar grabado en la base :


Espero que sea de vuestra utilidad 

Saludos Cordiales 
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 5, 2015)

Historia, aplicaciones y tabla comparativa de la válvula *12AX7 *con todas sus versiones,  artículo escrito por Eric Barbour, publicado en Mayo de 1995 en el 1er número de la ya desaparecida revista "Vacuum Tube Valley".-

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 12, 2015)

Hace 16 días compré en Estados Unidos seis válvulas RCA 7027A (NOS), antes de ayer me llegó el aviso del correo para retirar, y ayer fui a buscarlas  .-
Se trata, como dije antes, de seis 7027A RCA nuevas stock viejo, todas son de la misma fecha de fabricación, cuyo código es MZ (ver _Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas_), vale decir que son de Diciembre de 1962, tienen 53 años  , y se las ve perfectas a la vista, son nuevas y sin uso, han sido testeadas en origen con un probador de válvulas digital Amplitrex AT 1000, y los resultados se pueden apreciar en imágenes, todas las válvulas están apareadas entre el 0,3 y el 1,5 %, salvo una de las seis que está al 4 % con respecto a la más próxima.-
El amplitrex AT100, para la 7027A su valor de referencia típica es de 6000 µmhos, con una tensión de placa de 250 VCC, -14 VCC de tensión de grilla (g1), y 72 mA de corriente de placa (Ip).-
Por supuesto, luego las testearé con mi probador Hickok 6000A, cuyo valor de referencia típica es de 5000 µmhos para esta válvula, pero con otros valores de tensión de placa y polarización de grilla, y luego a probarlas en el amplificador, ver : Amplificador estereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi

Ver imágenes








*Apreciar getters laterales en perfecto estado*


*Apreciar getters superiores en perfecto estado*


*Apreciar nuevamente, getters superiores en perfecto estado*




*Ver códigos de fabricación: MZ  = Diciembre de 1962*


Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 19, 2015)

Este jueves último pasado fui a buscar al correo la compra de una NOS 7027A, la cual agregué a mi colección, la compré por ebay a un vendedor de Alemania, se trata de una válvula NOS (new old stock), nueva, sin uso, marca Philips ECG, fabricada en la planta que Sylvania le vendió a la Philips aproximadamente en los años 1980, y es de suponer que dicho tubo ha sido fabricado más o menos por aquella fecha.-

A mi solicitud, el vendedor antes de la compra me envió el test del tubo :

*From: gustavo
To: rosmarie3878
Subject: Re: Other: Gustavo sent a message about ONE NOS 7027A-PHILIPS ECG-NEW-OWN BOX #371384547451
Sent Date: Nov-16-15 11:28:25 PDT*

*Dear Gustavo,

Hi, tested with RPG70 @ Up=Uscr=220V, -Ug=12V, Ip=70mA, S about 7mA/V, the RPG 70 was made in Germany, GDR
best regards Peter
- rosmarie3878*

La medición de transconductancia que me envió es estática y no dinámica, pero igual muestra que la válvula está en óptimas condiciones, luego la probaré en mi Hickok 6000A.-

Saludos Cordiales 
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 26, 2015)

Como les había dicho en el mensaje anterior #68, publico la prueba de dicha válvula en mi Hickok 6000A, los test de cortos, emisión, gas, vida útil, han sido superados ampliamente, la prueba de transconductancia mutua dinámica arrojó un resultado de 5600 µmhos sobre un valor de referencia Hickok de 5000 µmhos, ¡ excelente ! 

Me falta hacer las pruebas de las últimas 6 NOS RCA 7027A que compré y que publiqué en el anteúltimo mensaje #67.-

Ver imágenes, test de transconductancia mutua dinámica

Espero que haya sido de vuestro agrado, sobre todo los efectos especiales *(FX) *de las imágenes 

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 22, 2016)

Aquí les presento las pruebas de transconductancia mutua dinámica de las últimas 6 válvulas RCA 7027A (NOS) que adquirí, las cuales publiqué en el mensaje #67, ver :Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas

Los test los realicé con mi probador Hickok 6000A, donde el valor Hickok de referencia para dicha válvula es de* 5000 µmhos.-*






*Tubo AA : 5650 µmhos*



*Tubo AB : 5600 µmhos*



*Tubo AC : 5575 µmhos*



*Tubo AD : 5575 µmhos*



*Tubo AE : 5775 µmhos*



*Tubo AF : 5575 µmhos*


Como pueden apreciar, los resultados han sido satisfactorios y superan ampliamente el valor de referencia  , los test restantes ( shorts- emisión - gas - vida útil ) también arrojaron excelentes performances,  todo indicaría estar frente a 6 NOS verdaderas, espero que así sea  .-






Saludos Cordiales 
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 31, 2016)

Presento un muy buen artículo extraído del magazine* "RCA Engineer"* vol 5, nº2, Agosto/ Septiembre de 1959.-
Se explica en el artículo los conceptos de como *RCA *diseñó, desarrolló, y produjo a principios de 1959 las válvulas Hi-Fi para pequeña señal (input types) : *7025* (doble triodo de alto µ), *7199* (pentodo- triodo) y* 6EU7* (doble triodode alto µ).-











Aquí concluye el artículo, espero que haya sido de vuestro agrado 


Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo =full


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 16, 2016)

En el año 1960 General Electric (USA) lanza al mercado la válvula 6DZ7, doble pentodo de potencia, pudiéndose interpretar como la antesala de los compactrones, lleva zócalo octal, y para ser claro y preciso,* son dos 6BQ5/EL84 en una misma ampolla*, su desarrollo fue pensado para el uso en amplificadores estereofónicos compactos Hi-Fi.-
Según esquemas, se obtiene como máximo con un par de estos tubos, 18 W rms por canal, disposición push-pull, clase AB1, polarización fija.-
Ha sido una válvula no muy conocida  *(Rara Avis)*  , sin embargo todavía se consiguen NOS (New Old Stock).-

Ver imágenes y datasheet







Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 26, 2016)

Pueden leer y ver la primera parte en:_ Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas _

Presento la segunda parte de este artículo, extraído del magazine "RCA Engineer"  vol 6, nº3, Octubre/Noviembre de 1960.-
Se explican los conceptos y desarrollos de nuevos materiales y formas de construcción para el diseño de válvulas de potencia de salida de audio, con el objeto de aumentar su disipación anódica para obtener mayor potencia, y brindar características especiales para aplicarlas en requerimientos de potencia de audio Hi-Fi, se dan ejemplos entre otras, de las válvulas 6L6GC, 7027A, 6973, 50FE5, etc.-







Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 5, 2016)

La válvula Tung-Sol* "KT150"* es la de mayor potencia que se fabrica hasta ahora para servicios de audio, desarrollada y producida en la ciudad de Saratov, Rusia, por la fábrica (ex-*Reflektor*) de New Sensor Corporation con sede central en Estados Unidos; y lanzada al mercado internacional a mediados del año 2013.-
Este tubo posee 70 Watts de disipación anódica y con 2 de ellos en push-pull y clase ab1 se pueden obtener 300 watts rms.-

Ver imágenes, datasheet, y ejemplo de aplicación :





*Amplificador Estéreo "Audio Research mod. GS150" de 155 watts rms por canal*







Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 5, 2016)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> La válvula Tung-Sol* "KT150"* es la de mayor potencia que se fabrica hasta ahora para servicios de audio, desarrollada y producida en la ciudad de Saratov, Rusia, por la fábrica (ex-*Reflektor*) de New Sensor Corporation con sede central en Estados Unidos; y lanzada al mercado internacional a mediados del año 2013.-
> Este tubo posee 70 Watts de disipación anódica y con 2 de ellos en push-pull y clase ab1 se pueden obtener 300 watts rms.-
> 
> Ver imágenes, datasheet, y ejemplo de aplicación :
> ...


    Wow , ese amplificador bestial seguramente debe costar una fabula en Obama Dolares    
!Saludos cordeales a todos desde Brasil!.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 11, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Wow , ese amplificador bestial seguramente debe costar una fabula en Obama Dolares
> !Saludos cordeales a todos desde Brasil!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Daniel, si aquel amplificador te pareció bestial, mirá este Audio Research, mod. *"Reference 750" monoblock, monoaural, de 750 W rms :*









*Donde dice 750 watts per channel, omitir per channel, corresponde 750 watts (monoaural)*

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 15, 2016)

Esta válvula de potencia para servicio de audio Tung-Sol KT120, es la hermana menor de la KT150 ver: Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas , sin embargo posee 60 watts de disipación anódica, y un par de ellas en push-pull clase AB1 erogan 200 watts rms.-
Un ejemplo de aplicación lo pueden ver en el amplificador* audio research "Reference 750"* de *750 watts  rms *  : Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas 

Ver imágenes, datasheet, y ejemplo de aplicación:




*Ejemplo de aplicación: amplificador monoblock VTA M-125- 4 x KT120-Ultralineal-125W rms*





Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 23, 2016)

*The Dark Heater (desarrollo de RCA Corporation)*
( se le llama así, *calefactor oscuro (dark heater)*, por su color rojo cereza apagado y oscuro, en contraposición del calefactor convencional de color rojo naranja blanquecino y brillante)
La investigación y posterior desarrollo del  *calefactor oscuro ( dark heater)* representó  un avance tecnológico importante al final del año 1960 para la fabricación de válvulas de recepción, tanto en los nuevos  tipos, como en las de reposición.- 
Fundamentalmente, a través de este desarrollo se logró bajar significativamente la temperatura de funcionamiento del calefactor,  manteniendo y superando el grado de emisión electrónica, esto consiguió también, bajar la temperatura global del tubo y prolongar su vida útil, otras ventajas y beneficios: ver artículo adjunto.-
Su superioridad sobre los calefactores  convencionales se estableció  a través de pruebas de laboratorio exhaustivas que demostraron  mejoras muy significativas  en la confiabilidad del tubo.-
Si bien ya para esa época las válvulas eran muy fiables, los calefactores convencionales  debían serlo aún más, con el advenimiento del* calefactor oscuro*,  se logró una virtual eliminación de fallas de calefactor.-
Para el año 1963, prácticamente se fabricaban el 100% de las válvulas de recepción con *calefactores oscuros*.-
A continuación podrán ver  un artículo al respecto, publicado en el magazine  RCA Engineer, VOL 8 - Nº1 - junio/julio de 1962.-





Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (May 1, 2016)

Publicidad de RCA en la revista Audio Magazine de Octubre de 1961, acerca de su innovación : *The Dark Heater.-*

​
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (May 10, 2016)

Imágenes extraídas de la web.







Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (May 19, 2016)

*" Imágenes extraídas de la web "*





Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (May 31, 2016)

Interesante *pdf en castellano*, texto con muy buenos gráficos e imágenes, acerca de válvulas de transmisión, triodos, tetrodos, pentodos, diacrodos, magnetrones, klystrones, TWT´s, IOT´s, y demás yerbas parecidas que se usan y mucho hoy en día.-



*IOT de 66 kW de potencia*


Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 19, 2016)

*Materiales para la fabricación de las placas (ánodos) de las válvulas, 1era Parte*

Si elegimos una marca de válvulas, por ejemplo “RCA”, alguna vez se preguntaron porque las placas de las del tipo 6L6 - 6L6G - 6L6GB – 807,  las 4 de 19 Wa, las  7027 de 25 Wa,  las 6L6GC de 30 Wa y las 7027A de 35 Wa, tienen todas las mismas medidas, tamaño y forma, siendo sus disipaciónes anódicas (Wa) muy diferentes unas de otras-





Siendo las placas físicamente iguales a simple vista, como es posible que la disipación anódica (Wa), y la potencia a erogar sean tan distintas unas de otras, ¿dónde está el secreto?, leamos esta nota e iremos develando el misterio.-

Las placas o ánodos de las válvulas electrónicas están diseñadas para realizar dos funciones básicas: la captación de electrones emitidos desde el cátodo, y la disipación de energía calórica causada por la radiación y el bombardeo electrónico.-
Para llevar a cabo estas funciones  con eficacia, los materiales de placa deben ser buenos conductores eléctricos, poseer excelentes  propiedades termo-radiantes, deben ser relativamente bajo su contenido de gas y resistir la oxidación durante la fabricación y el almacenamiento.
Los materiales de placas deben ser dúctiles, ya que estas se fabrican de distintas formas y tamaños.
Deben poseer también buena resistencia mecánica para mantener sus formas durante la limpieza, la cocción en atmósfera de hidrógeno inflamado, su montaje, y en el calentamiento por alta frecuencia durante la desgasificación y el vacío.-
A través de los años, las placas han sido mecanizadas a partir de grafito sólido, carbón en polvo prensado y sinterizado, y también las fabricadas con metales en forma de laminado plano (chapa), bajo las formas de tiras o flejes.-
Debido a que la tira o fleje  metálico es la forma más ampliamente utilizada  en la actualidad para la construcción de las válvulas de recepción y audio, nos limitaremos a la discusión de este tipo.
Los metales usados en la fabricación de las tiras o flejes metálicos incluyen:  níquel  puro, acero niquelado, acero revestido con níquel, acero revestido con aluminio, y acero revestido con aluminio en un lado y con níquel por el otro lado.-
Entre el final de la década del 50 y el  principio de la del 60 fueron desarrollados 2 nuevos materiales metálicos con propiedades especiales para placas, y que consistían, uno de ellos formado por 3 capas (sándwich) de cobre, acero y aluminio; y el otro formado por 5 capas compuestas por un núcleo de cobre cuyos ambos lados están revestidos de acero, y estos respectivos lados de acero a su vez revestidos por aluminio.-
Las tiras o flejes metálicos que utilizan níquel puro o en parte, sus caras o lados pueden ser claros, es decir, el material claro, limpio, brillante, o pueden estar carbonizadas ( placas negras-las famosas black plates), dependiendo del tipo de válvula y requerimiento.-

*La placas de níquel claro*, puro o en parte, son fáciles de desgasificar y están libres de partículas perdidas en el material, esto contribuye a que no hayan cortos u otras dificultades en la terminación de la fabricación de la válvulas, estas además poseen alta reflectividad, causando generalmente  aumentos de temperatura en cátodo y grilla, con la consabida e indeseable posibilidad  de que haya perdidas por emisión de grilla.
El uso de placas de níquel claro, puro o en parte, se restringe generalmente a las válvulas donde la disipación de calor de placa por unidad de superficie sea baja,  también se prefieren donde haya evidencia de gradientes de gran  voltaje en la superficie de su cara o lado interior.-



*Las placas de níquel carbonizadas (black plates)*, puro o en parte, son más difíciles de desgasificar y muestran presencia de partículas de carbón perdidas en el metal, estas poseen alta emisividad termal, esto es muy ventajoso dado a que tiende a suprimir por baja temperatura la emisión de grilla, las placas carbonizadas (placas negras) son usadas en válvulas donde la disipación de calor por unidad de superficie de placa es alta.-



*Las placas de acero revestidas con aluminio y las de acero revestido con aluminio y níquel* son bajas en gas y tienen buena emisividad termal después de la *alitización (alitized), y son libres de partículas perdidas, fueron usadas en válvulas de salida para deflexión horizontal y vertical y son usadas en otras válvulas donde la disipación termal  por unidad de superficie de placa sea moderada.
Si bien  la emisividad termal de estas es buena, es más baja que las carbonizadas, en el caso de que las fábricas hayan reemplazado las carbonizadas por las susodichas, es porque han tomado los recaudos para compensar la diferencia, por ejemplo, las  varillas laterales donde se bobinan las grillas deben ser de un material que sea mejor conductor termal, para prevenir sobre calentamiento y emisión de grilla.-
*Alitización (alitization): oscurecimiento de la superficie de la placa, producto de la formación de un compuesto intermetálico entre el acero y el aluminio, cuyo color característico es el gris oscuro, y que ocurre cuando la placa ya dentro de la válvula es sometida al calentamiento  por alta frecuencia  de todos sus elementos a una temperatura mayor de 658°C, proceso que es simultáneo con la desgasificación y el vacío.- 



*Continuará..... en breve 2da parte.-*

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 31, 2016)

*Materiales para la fabricación de las placas (ánodos) de las válvulas, 2da Parte.*

*Propiedades de los materiales antes descritos en la 1era parte*

* "MATERIALES CLAROS DE NIQUEL, O EN PARTE"*
Están formados por flejes o tiras de níquel puro (pure nickel), o de acero niquelado (nickel-plated steel), o de acero revestido con níquel (nickel-clad steel).-
En general, la ductilidad de los materiales claros de níquel, o en parte, es muy buena, y con ellos se pueden fabricar  placas en una muy diversa variedad de formas y tamaños, de manera fácil y sin complicaciones.-
La soldabilidad es generalmente buena,  ya que no se produce oxidación en estos materiales en condiciones normales, sin embargo luego del troquelado, los bordes  de acero niquelado y acero revestido de níquel deben ser protegidos y envueltos con papeles especialmente tratados para evitar la oxidación del acero.-
Las tiras o flejes de  níquel puro muestran alta estabilidad dimensional a temperaturas de hasta 900°C, el níquel puro se ha utilizado en la fabricación de placas desde el comienzo de la historia de las válvulas por ser un metal dúctil, maleable, fácil de moldear, relativamente buen conductor eléctrico, muy resistente a la contaminación, y a la oxidación,  poseyendo también  bajo contenido de gas, debido a su alto precio, se buscó y  se consiguió  abaratar este material  utilizando el acero como metal principal, niquelándolo, o revistiéndolo con níquel, logrando prácticamente iguales resultados que con el níquel puro,  en los finales de la década de 1930, ya era muy difícil ver alguna válvula de recepción con placa fabricada con níquel puro.-
Las tiras o flejes de acero niquelado o acero revestido con níquel  tienden a deformarse y arrugarse a temperaturas entre 700ºC y 800ºC, debido a la transformación de fase en el acero base, este problema generalmente se soluciona en el diseño de las placas, haciéndole refuerzos y/o nervaduras.-
*Los materiales de níquel puro, acero niquelado y acero revestido de níquel son fáciles de desgasificar debido a sus bajos contenidos de gases, que están en el orden de 10 a 20 microlitros de gas por gramo de material.-*
Los materiales de acero niquelado y acero revestido con níquel  tienen buena resistencia y mantienen bien su forma, el material de níquel puro, sin embargo, debe ser manejado con cuidado, ya que no tiene la fuerza estructural de acero.-
Los tres materiales claros de, níquel puro, acero niquelado y acero revestido con níquel están libres de partículas sueltas perdidas.-  
*Estos materiales poseen muy baja emisividad termal,  cuyo valor es de ®0,35.-
® = emisividad termal de un cuerpo negro.-*

*PLACAS CLARAS DE NIQUEL O EN PARTE*




*MATERIALES DE PLACAS CARBONIZADOS (PLACAS NEGRAS- BLACK PLATES)*
Los 3 mismos materiales claros mencionados anteriormente pueden ser carbonizados, dando como resultado materiales de color negro, con muy buen poder de emisividad termal, dando origen a la fabricación de las conocidas placas negras (black plates), los materiales a saber son los siguientes:
Níquel puro carbonizado (pure nickel carbonized), acero niquelado carbonizado (carbonized nickel-plated steel), y acero revestido de níquel carbonizado (carbonized nickel-clad steel).-
Estos materiales son producidos por dos métodos  en forma indistinta, uno es por carbonización gaseosa (gas-carbonized), y el otro es por suspensión carbónica (slurry-carbonized).-
*"Método por carbonización gaseosa (gas-carbonized)"*
Estos materiales  producidos en tiras o flejes, primero son oxidados en aire a 925°C, y luego son atacados en una atmósfera de gases de hidrocarburos inflamados, los cuales forman una capa esponjosa de hollín de carbón sobre la superficie tratada,  el exceso de carbón no bien adherido y penetrado se elimina por una operación de cepillado de modo que quede una superficie delgada y permanente de carbón, dura, brillante, y negra.-
El material  de acero niquelado (5 a 10 por ciento de níquel total), carbonizado por gas, puede variar en dureza y recuperación elástica debido a la penetración de carbón en el metal base.-
El material de acero revestido con níquel (20 por ciento de níquel total) carbonizado por gas, también varía en recuperación elástica, pero en un grado menor, ya que al poseer una capa de níquel más grueso probablemente tienda a evitar la difusión de carbón en el metal base.-
En general, los materiales carbonizados por gas son bastante libres de partículas sueltas después del cepillado, pero la delgadez de la capa de carbón limita el post calentamiento en atmósfera de hidrógeno inflamado hasta 750°C.-
*La carbonización gaseosa, da buena emisividad termal a estos materiales, cuyo valor es ®0,80.-
El contenido de gas relativo es alto, y está en el orden de 150 a 200 microlitros de gas por gramo de material.-
®=  emisividad termal relativa de un cuerpo negro.-*

*PLACAS NEGRAS POR CARBONIZACION GASEOSA*



*"Método  por suspensión carbónica (slurry-carbonized)"*
Este método fue de uso exclusivo de RCA.-
Estos materiales de placa producidos en tiras o flejes,  los cuales, primero son recubiertos en forma indistinta con óxido de níquel, o níquel carbonilo, y luego calentados y coccionados en atmósfera de hidrógeno inflamado, proceso que forma una capa de níquel sinterizado altamente poroso sobre la superficie del material, a continuación utilizando nitrocelulosa como aglutinante, una mezcla de carbón y grafito es aplicada en forma de suspensión, y que luego de una nueva cocción, queda formada un capa de carbón que es pesada, dura, áspera, y de color negro mate azabache.-
Este tipo de superficie tiene excelentes propiedades termo-radiantes y la capa de carbón depositada es más pesada y gruesa que la capa formada con el método de carbonización gaseosa, y en el post calentamiento en atmósfera de hidrógeno inflamado puede llevarse hasta los 850°C, durante este último proceso el aglomerante es removido y con el  algunas partículas perdidas de carbón son producidas, las cuales luego,  pueden ocasionar arcos y chisporroteos en el proceso final de calentamiento por alta frecuencia durante el vacío y la desgasificación en válvulas donde las distancias interelectródicas sean muy cortas.-
Las tiras o flejes carbonizados por suspensión carbónica, hechos con base de níquel carbonilo, son mejores  por contener menor cantidad de gas y ser libre de impurezas.-
Los hechos con base de óxido de níquel , tienen impurezas, debidas a que generalmente en el óxido de níquel comercial hay trazas de sodio, zinc, plomo, y cloruros varios, acarreado problemas en la elaboración de la válvulas, estas impurezas pueden contribuir al envenenamiento del cátodo, altos contenidos de gas y fugas diversas, aparte, el óxido de níquel nunca llega a una completa  reducción durante el proceso de fabricación del fleje, quedando trazas remanentes en el material, que a posteriori generarán gas.-
*Los materiales carbonizados por suspensión carbónica  son los que poseen la mejor emisividad termal, cuyo valor es ®0,98.- 
Por contra partida, sus niveles relativos de gas son altos, para los materiales recubiertos con óxido de níquel, se encuentran de 175 a 350 microlitros de gas por gramo de material, y para los recubiertos con níquel carbonilo de 200 a 250 microlitros de gas por gramo de material.-
®=  emisividad termal relativa de un cuerpo negro.-*


*PLACAS NEGRAS POR SUSPENSION CARBONICA (SLURRY CARBONIZED)*



*"MATERIALES DE ACERO REVESTIDO CON ALUMINIO (ALUMINUM CLAD-STEEL)"*
También llamados,*"materiales alitizados (alitized materials)"*
(Hagamos un poco de historia: muy poco antes de 2da Guerra Mundial y para aliviar la crítica dependencia  de la importación de níquel, la industria metalúrgica alemana buscó reemplazar este metal para la fabricación de placas para válvulas de recepción, esta búsqueda dio como resultado el desarrollo de un nuevo material  que denominaron P2-IRON, que consistía en flejes o tiras de acero de bajo carbono, revestido con aluminio en ambos lados, cuyo proceso de fabricación era por rolado en frío, su rendimiento fue satisfactorio tomando los recaudos necesarios para cada tipo de válvula, este material se extendió por toda Europa durante la 2da Guerra mundial, y terminada esta,  este material fue introducido en el mercado norteamericano, siendo muy común su uso en la fabricación de placas para muchos tipos de válvulas de recepción.)
Como habíamos dicho antes, este material consiste en un fleje fabricado por rolado en frío, cuyo núcleo es acero con bajo contenido de carbono,  y revestido de ambos lados con aluminio, (el espesor del aluminio puede variar entre  0,011 mm y  0,02 mm). La manufactura de este fleje produce una delgada y dura capa de óxido de aluminio natural sobre la superficie, que dificulta el troquelado, pero sin mayores inconvenientes.-
Luego,  en el proceso de calentamiento y cocción de las placas en fabricación, en una  atmósfera de hidrógeno inflamado, la temperatura  debe estar por debajo de los 658°C para prevenir la ***alitización (alitized).-
*La emisividad termal relativa de este material, luego del proceso de*alitización (alitized) es muy buena y vale ® 0,85, pero es más baja con respecto a los materiales carbonizados por suspensión carbónica (slurry carbonized),  cuya emisividad termal relativa  es de ® 0,98, sin embargo es más alta que los materiales carbonizados por carbonización gaseosa, cuya emisividad termal relativa  es de ® 0,80.-
El nivel de gas relativo contenido en este material es muy bajo, de 10 a 20 microlitros de gas por gramo de material.-*
Este material no produce ningún tipo de partículas sueltas perdidas.-
*** *alitización (alitized):* oscurecimiento  de la superficie de la placa, producto de la formación de un compuesto intermetálico entre el acero y el aluminio (FeAl3 o más complejos), cuyo color característico es el gris oscuro, y que ocurre cuando la placa y los demás electrodos y elementos  ya dentro de la válvula son sometidos  al calentamiento  por alta frecuencia  a una temperatura mayor de 658°C, proceso que es simultáneo con la desgasificación y el vacío.- 
*® =  emisividad termal relativa de un cuerpo negro.-*


*PLACAS GRISES- ACERO REVESTIDO CON ALUMINIO- ALITIZED GREY PLATES*


*Continuará..... en breve 3ra parte.*-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 4, 2016)

Hola, queria dejar aca algunas notas sobre mis experiencias con valvulas 12ax7 que tal vez le sean utiles a alguien.

Tung Sol:

Hermoso sonido para el pre-amplificador pero pierde mucha nitidez si se las usan como etapa previa en un pre amplificador de Phono / RIAA. Si le filamento no esta alimentado con continua puede inducir zumbido (fuerte). Poca tendencia a generar acoples cuando se usa con una bandeja de vinilos

Miniwatt

Sonido muy "prolijo" pero poco calido a mi gusto algunos instrumentos como chelos y bombos pierden mucho con esta valvula. No acopla ni produce Zumbido

JJ

Sonido super nitido con buena respuesta en los graves "bajos" que genera tendencia a acoplar. Menos calidas que las Tung Sol pero bastante mas decentes que las miniwatt. No mete zumbido.


Notas: En mi equipo la mejor combinacion es usar la JJ para el preamplificador de Phono y luego las Tung Sol para el pre normal. Tengo zumbido que lleve al minimo posible con algunos trucos, pero el tono del sonido es exactamente lo que a mi me gusta asi que, cuando pueda, le colocare un rectificador a la fuente de los filamentos

Saludos!


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 2, 2016)

*Materiales para la fabricación de las placas (ánodos) de las válvulas   3ra PARTE*
 Para quienes no lo hicieron, es interesante leer primero  las partes 1 y 2, y luego leer esta tercera parte.
1era Parte, ver:_Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas_ 
2da Parte, ver:_Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas_
Continuamos con:

*Materiales para placas económicas hechos con acero carbonizado (placas negras económicas) (cheap black plates)*

El Laminado de acero en tiras o flejes se lo carboniza por los métodos de carbonización gaseosa (gas-carbonized), o por suspensión carbónica (slurry-carbonized) indistintamente.-
Gas carbonized/ Slurry Carbonized : ver explicación de estos métodos en la PARTE 2.-
Este es un material de placa sumamente barato, suministrado para la fabricación de válvulas económicas, hechas a fasón, sin marca, solo la denominación y el país de origen, o con la marca del comprador, quien generalmente era fabricante de equipos electrónicos de baja calidad.-
Si bien este tipo de material tiene buena emisividad termal (producto de la carbonización), tiene por el contrario una cuantiosa cantidad de gas residual, de 200 a 350 microlitros por gramo de material, a este inconveniente hay que sumarle partículas perdidas (también producto de la carbonización) que ocasionan una menor  vida útil , producto de la cantidad excesiva de gas, y/o chisporroteo entre electrodos (arcing), etc., etc.-

Los tres últimos materiales que se detallarán a continuación pertenecen  al grupo de Alitizados (Alitized), con la diferencia que en ellos intervienen 3 metales distintos  en la elaboración del material de placa.-

*Materiales para Placas  hechos con Aluminio-Níquel- Acero  (ALNIFER)*

ALNIFER , (material desarrollado entre los años 1958 y 1959)  es un fleje o tira, a partir de laminado de acero con bajo contenido de carbono, revestido por un lado, con aluminio y por el otro lado, con níquel, este material  se fabrica por el método de rolado en frio, en general posee similares propiedades que los materiales *alitizados (*alitized)  de acero revestido con aluminio (aluminum–clad steel), con la diferencia  que la superficie expuesta del lado revestido por níquel permanece brillante.- 
Según los requerimientos, el espesor del aluminio varía 0,01 mm a 0,02 mm y el níquel ronda el 10% del espesor total, cuyo valor varía de +- 0,15 mm a 0,27 mm.-
ALNIFER está  sugerido para el uso en tubos donde los problemas por pérdidas o fugas en el conjunto cátodo-calefactor sea originado por las altas temperaturas del calefactor, la superficie brillante y reflectante del níquel  que reviste al acero de la placa por el  lado que mira al cátodo, incrementa la temperatura de este, permitiendo rediseñar un calefactor de temperatura más baja, reduciendo de este modo las pérdidas o fugas del conjunto cátodo-calefactor.-
La superficie de níquel claro y brillante está libre de partículas perdidas, ALNIFER está recomendado para su uso en tubos para altas tensiones, y  tubos rectificadores  con espacios interelectródicos muy cercanos.- 
* alitización, * alitizados, (*alitization), (*alitized): oscurecimiento  de la superficie de la placa, producto de la formación de un compuesto intermetálico entre el acero y el aluminio (Fe Al3 o más complejos), cuyo color característico es el gris oscuro, y que ocurre cuando la placa y los demás electrodos y elementos  ya dentro de la válvula son sometidos  al calentamiento  por alta frecuencia  a una temperatura mayor de 658°C, proceso que es simultáneo con la desgasificación y el vacío.- 

 

ALNIFER  es un material de muy buena emisividad termal, cuyo valor es ®0,80.-
El contenido de gas es muy bajo, de 10 a 20 microlitros de gas por gramo de material.-
®=  emisividad termal relativa de un cuerpo negro.-
Alnifer, y Aliron, han sido marcas registradas de una asociación entre General Electric y Texas Instruments, bajo el nombre de  Metals & Control Corporation, la división de metales y composites para placas se llamó “General Plate Division”.-


*Materiales para Placas hechos con base Cobre-Acero-Aluminio  (COPPER-BASE  ALIRON)*

Copper-Base Aliron, (material desarrollado en el año 1960) es  un laminado metálico de 3 capas (sándwich) , consta de un laminado central  de acero de baja aleación, revestido por un lado con laminado de aluminio y por el otro con laminado de cobre OFHC (oxigen free-high thermal and electrical conductivity, libre de oxígeno y alta conductividad térmica y eléctrica), Copper-Base Aliron también fue conocido bajo el nombre de 3-ply bonded plate material, producto introducido en el mercado por General Electric, pero cuyo desarrollo fue en asociación con Texas Instruments, quienes crearon a tal fin, la Firma Metals & Control Corporation, con su división “General  Plate  Division”, cierto tiempo después esta empresa comercializó este producto a otros fabricantes, como  Sylvania, Amperex, Tung-Sol, RCA, etc.-



El laminado central de acero ronda el 50% del total, el de cobre ronda el 45%, y el de aluminio ronda el 5% restante, la unión de las tres capas se realiza con un sistema de pegado (bonded) por rolado, prensado y laminado en frio, partiendo de un espesor determinado y reduciéndolo en varias pasadas para lograr la unión,  luego se somete al material a un tratamiento térmico para lograr una unión más fuerte, el espesor final de este material ronda los 0,18 mm.-
 Una vez montada la placa y los demás electrodos, el lado de cobre de la placa es el que mira al cátodo, el cobre por su alta conductividad térmica distribuye uniformemente la temperatura en toda la placa, evitando los red hot spots (puntos o manchas rojas calientes), situación que sucede cuando la válvula está exigida al límite, o por encima de su régimen de servicio, el  laminado central de acero sirve de soporte estructural, y el lado exterior de aluminio, que obscurecido luego de la * alitización (*alitization), cumple la función de radiar la alta temperatura de forma muy eficiente.- 
* alitización, *alitizados, (*alitization), (*alitized): oscurecimiento  de la superficie de la placa, producto de la formación de un compuesto intermetálico entre el acero y el aluminio (Fe Al3 o más complejos), cuyo color característico es el gris oscuro, y que ocurre cuando la placa y los demás electrodos y elementos  ya dentro de la válvula son sometidos  al calentamiento  por alta frecuencia  a una temperatura mayor de 658°C, proceso que es simultáneo con la desgasificación y el vacío.-   

Por ser un laminado asimétrico compuesto por  cobre, acero, y aluminio, metales que poseen expansiones térmicas distintas, al calentarse tiende a deformarse y curvarse, sin embargo esto se soluciona  con el diseño de las placas, reforzándolas con  nervaduras y pliegues extras,  su funcionamiento y rendimiento  es excelente, y  se ha utilizado este material principalmente en válvulas rectificadoras con cátodo calefactor indirecto, con distancias entre placa y cátodo muy cercanas, tipo 5AR4, 6AX5, 3DG4, 6CA4, etc., etc.,  logrando compactar el tamaño, aumentando la corriente de placa, y reduciendo significativamente la caída de voltaje interno .-







Este material tiene muy buena emisividad termal, cuyo valor es de ®0,85.-
Su contenido de gas relativo es bajo, de 35 a 40 microlitros de gas por gramo de material.-
®=  emisividad termal relativa de un cuerpo negro.- 


*Materiales para placas hechos con Núcleo de cobre, “COPPER-CORED ALIRON”*

Copper-Cored  Aliron, (material desarrollado en el año 1960), es un laminado metálico de 5 capas (sándwich), formado por un núcleo central de cobre OFHC, revestido por ambos lados con acero de bajo carbono, y este a su vez revestido por ambos lados con aluminio.- 
Este material también fue conocido bajo el nombre de “5-Ply Bonded Plate Material”, producto también introducido en el mercado por General Electric, y  cuyo desarrollo fue en asociación con Texas Instruments, quienes crearon a tal fin, la Firma Metals & Control Corporation, con su división “General  Plate  Division”, luego esta empresa comercializó este material a otros fabricantes, como RCA, Sylvania, Amperex, Tung-sol, etc.-



El laminado central de cobre OFHC ronda el 40%, el de acero el 55% (22,5 % Y 22,5 % por cado lado), y el de aluminio el  5 % restante (2,5 % y 2,5 % por cada lado), la unión de las 5 capas se realiza también por el mismo método de pegado (bonded) descripto anteriormente para el Copper –Base Aliron , el espesor total de este material ronda los 0,18 mm.-
El uso de este material para placas está recomendado para válvulas de audio para alta fidelidad y alta calidad, donde la emisión de grilla sea un serio problema.-
Esta conjunción de elementos combina  la rigidez estructural del acero, con la alta conductividad termal y eléctrica del cobre y el auto-oscurecimiento  (* alitization) característico del aluminio, el acero es especialmente elegido para obtener una temperatura de recristalización por debajo de la temperatura de*alitización ( *alitization), y que por ser bajo su contenido de carbono  produce una muy baja recuperación elástica de las placas a formar,  el cobre usado es OFHC, de alta conductividad eléctrica y termal con bajos niveles de gas residual.- 
* alitización, *alitizados,  (*alitization), (*alitized): oscurecimiento  de la superficie de la placa, producto de la formación de un compuesto intermetálico entre el acero y el aluminio (Fe Al3 o más complejos), cuyo color característico es el gris oscuro, y que ocurre cuando la placa y los demás electrodos y elementos  ya dentro de la válvula son sometidos  al calentamiento  por alta frecuencia  a una temperatura mayor de 658°C, proceso que es simultáneo con la desgasificación y el vacío.- 







 Este material tiene muy buena emisividad termal, cuyo valor es de ®0,85.-
Su contenido de gas relativo es bajo, de 35 a 40 microlitros de gas por gramo de material.-
®=  emisividad termal relativa de un cuerpo negro.-  
Como la formación de este laminado de 5 capas es simétrico (Al-Fe-Cu-Fe-Al),  las placas tienen muy buena resistencia estructural,  no tienden a deformarse y/o curvarse por efecto de las diferencias de expansión termal entre metales distintos.-
Tanto  “COPPER-CORED ALIRON” como “COPPER-BASE ALIRON”,  producen debido a la alta conductividad del cobre, una mejor y uniformemente efectiva distribución  del calor, durante el vacio y la desgasificación, generando placas con muy bajo contenido de gas, como así también durante toda la vida útil de la válvula.-
Copper-Cored Aliron  para válvulas de audio de alta fidelidad y alta calidad, y Copper-Base Aliron para rectificadoras de alto rendimiento y alta calidad, proveen mayor vida útil, debido a que sus placas contienen menor gas residual, por ende sus getters duran más tiempo,  debido a la mejor y uniforme distribución del calor hace que no ocurran sobre calentamientos locales y puntuales (red hot spots), evitando la formación de gases, y bajando la temperatura global de la válvula, e impidiendo de esta forma la indeseable emisión de grilla.-
Los test de vida útil en válvulas diversas que han utilizado estos materiales, demostraron  una performance muy superior que las que han utilizado materiales tradicionales.-
Quizás estos dos últimos materiales hayan sido el mayor avance tecnológico alcanzado en la fabricación de materiales para placas de válvulas de recepción y audio en aquella época, con el avance significativo del transistor ( pequeño-menor costo- fiable- menor temperatura, etc.) y  del circuito integrado (miniaturización), las empresas comenzaron en primera instancia a desinvertir en investigación y desarrollo de nuevas válvulas, y luego al cierre paulatino de casi todas sus fábricas, volcando todo su potencial al estado sólido.-

El artículo que he escrito, está formado por las partes, 1, 2, y 3, espero, y es mi intención, que haya sido de vuestro agrado  .-

RORSCHACH, 2 de Diciembre de 2016.-

Bibliografía utilizada: Vacuum Tube Design, RCA, 1940; -  Materials Technology  for vacuum Tubes, Walter H. khol, 1951; -  Radiotron Designer´s Handbook ( Langford-Smith) 4th edition, 1952; -  Electron Tube Design, RCA,  1962; -  Materials & Techniques for Electron Tubes, Walter H. Khol, 1960; - GE Ham News vol.15 nº 1, 1960; - Ge Ham News vol.15 nº3, 1960; - RCA Engineer  vol.6 nº3, 1960.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 6, 2017)

La válvula reguladoras de tensión son de cátodo frío y por descarga gaseosa luminiscente, para su funcionamiento es necesario que se cumplan 2 condiciones, la primera, que haya la cantidad mínima y suficiente de luz ambiente para que el gas contenido a baja presión dentro de la válvula se ionize, y una vez encendida se inicie la descarga, y la segunda condición es que la tensión de cebado sea también la suficiente para que la descarga sea continua y la válvula trabaje correctamente.-
Las más usuales conocidas son las 0A2, 0A3, 0B2, 0C3, 0D3, VR150, etc, etc, estas válvulas no entrañan ningún peligro para su manipuleo.-
Sin embargo, si las mismas están marcadas con el símbolo de elemento radiactivo tanto en su envase, como en la válvula misma, es por que fueron manufacturadas con materiales que emiten radiación.-
Estas válvulas con radiactividad fueron fabricadas para uso militar, y el motivo era que tenían que ser capaces de funcionar en la oscuridad total, para ello el elemento radioactivo era el que permitía la ionización del gas en ausencia de luz.-
Los elementos radioactivos más utilizados fueron los isótopos H3, Kriptón-85, Ra-226, y Cesio-137, entre otros.-
La 346B,y la 346C fueron construidas especialmente para ese fin.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 9, 2017)

​

Siguiendo con el tema, detecté que RCA también fabricó estas válvulas para uso militar, JAN 0A2WA, hechas en parte con Nickel 63, isótopo radioactivo del níquel.-










En el último amplificador valvular que construí, la fuente de poder regulada, lleva dos 0A2, una de las cuales es la variante 0A2wa:
Ver: Audio gran señal-amplificador estéreo valvular 50W por canal Hi-Fi, pag 6, mensajes #102 y #114:_ Amplificador estereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi _Amplificador estereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi




Ahora dudo si las válvulas 0A2 que tengo son comunes, o bien podrían ser radioactivas  , voy a intentar averiguarlo  .-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jun 10, 2017)

Gustavo, si no se te han caído las uñas ni el pelo después de construir el amplificador, no te preocupes ¡¡¡¡¡ no son peligrosas !!!!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 10, 2017)

Hola a todos , !OJO! si toparen con alguna Valvula (tubo) activado con Cesio 137 es extremamente periculoso a la salud humana      , veer mas en :http://g1.globo.com/goias/noticia/2...gico-do-mundo-cesio-137-completa-26-anos.html 
!Equipos medicos de Raios "X" si enpleyam!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 24, 2017)

*La 6P6S (en cirílico 6Π6C)*, es una válvula de potencia por haces de origen Ruso, la misma es reemplazo directo de la* 6V6 *americana, digamos que los rusos en aquel entonces (+- año1941), la copiaron con permiso de R.C.A Corporation, dentro del convenio de préstamo y arriendo de EEUU a la URSS durante la 2da guerra mundial.-

Las imagénes son válvulas marca Reflektor, cuya fábrica se ubica en la ciudad de Saratov, Rusia; Reflektor fue adquirida luego de la caída del muro, por la firma estadounidense New Sensor Co, y hoy en día siguen produciendo válvulas bajo las marcas compradas: Sovtek, Electro-Harmonix, Tung-Sol, Mullard, Gold Lion, etc.-

*Luego de la imágenes, ver datasheet en pdf.*-

*Par de 6P6S (6Π6C) maca REFLEKTOR del año 1971*











​
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## marianonardi (Jun 25, 2017)

Bueno, acabo de comprar 4 de estas "6v6" rusas para ver que tal suenan (NOS) cuáles serían las equivalentes de las 6sn7?

Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 25, 2017)

Una consulta a los sabios de estas "botellitas": estaba canibalizando un equipo de electromedicina (probablemente un "onda corta" según la Dra. Zoidberg) y encontré que tenía 5 válvulas: dos de ellas no tienen ningún código, pero las otras tres son unas ECC83/12AX7A marca SYLVANIA según decía en el vidrio.... antes que las lavara con agua por la cantidad de mugre pegada que tenían. *Ya limpias se las vé "bien"... pero con el agua (solo agua les eché y las sequé con un papel de cocina) se les salió el código y marca    y eso era lo que quería preguntar: es normal que suceda eso, o son taaaan truchas que se les borra todo????*

PD1: El equipo estaba guardado en una caja hace más de 20 años... en condiciones de algo de humedad pero fresco.

PD2: No encontré en la web que existieran ECC83 de Sylvania, sino las equivalentes 12AX7A..


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 25, 2017)

marianonardi dijo:


> Bueno, acabo de comprar 4 de estas "6v6" rusas para ver que tal suenan (NOS) cuáles serían las equivalentes de las 6sn7?
> Gracias!


 

Reemplazo directo de la americana* 6SN7 *es la Rusa* 6N8S* (en cirílico *6H8C*) 

*Puedes conseguirlas aquí: *6n8s tube | eBay 

*Ver imágen y datasheet en pdf*

​ 



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Una consulta a los sabios de estas "botellitas": estaba canibalizando un equipo de electromedicina (probablemente un "onda corta" según la Dra. Zoidberg) y encontré que tenía 5 válvulas: dos de ellas no tienen ningún código, pero las otras tres son unas ECC83/12AX7A marca SYLVANIA según decía en el vidrio.... antes que las lavara con agua por la cantidad de mugre pegada que tenían. *Ya limpias se las vé "bien"... pero con el agua (solo agua les eché y las sequé con un papel de cocina) se les salió el código y marca    y eso era lo que quería preguntar: es normal que suceda eso, o son taaaan truchas que se les borra todo????*
> 
> PD1: El equipo estaba guardado en una caja hace más de 20 años... en condiciones de algo de humedad pero fresco.
> 
> PD2: No encontré en la web que existieran ECC83 de Sylvania, sino las equivalentes 12AX7A..


 
Hola Dr. Zoidberg !, debieras haberlas metido en un recipiente con agua tibia y detergente, y agitar la mezcla suavemente para sacarle la suciedad adherida, y luego dejarlas escurrir hasta que se sequen, es normal que después de tantos años si les pasas un trapo o un papel se pierdan o borren las impresiones.-
La ECC83 es la denominación europea de la americana 12AX7, es la misma válvula, generalmente los tubos hechos después de los años 70 llevaban las dos denominaciones, incluso también solía venir con una tercera denominación : 7025 (Hi-Fi).-
Puedes ver en este post, pag.2, mensaje #22:_Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas_

​ 

Si quieres, publica unas fotos de las válvulas que no tenían ya la denominación, y trataremos de identificarlas 

Abrazo !
Gustavo


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 25, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> . . . .  y eso era lo que quería preguntar: es normal que suceda eso, o son taaaan truchas que se les borra todo????[/B] . . .


No es que sean taaaaan truchas, remember que son válvulas y que trabajan calientes, la temperatura que levantan con el tiempo degradan los componentes de la pintura del rotulado.

*Para la próxima.*
Agua: 
Detergente: 
Cepillo suave (Como el de lavar el ZoidbergMovil) 
Dejar secar al aire libre y/o sol: 
Secador de cabello: 

Papel: 
Papel de Lija:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 25, 2017)

Gracias!!!!
El agua solo la deje caer desde la canilla, pero iba borrando lo que tocaba...y el papel hizo el resto.
No le pase lija ni nada violento, pero algunas manchas debi frotarlas con el dedo por que estaban repegadas.

Las otras tambien las lave pero no perdieron nada, aunque decian poco. Esta es la foto...


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 25, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Gracias!!!!
> El agua solo la deje caer desde la canilla, pero iba borrando lo que tocaba...y el papel hizo el resto.
> No le pase lija ni nada violento, pero algunas manchas debi frotarlas con el dedo por que estaban repegadas.
> 
> ...



Y.... si....., a veces por más cuidado que uno tenga pasa lo que te pasó, las Sylvania que tienes son una de las mejores marca de antaño, aunque usadas, si tienen buena emisión y funcionan bien, valen bastante dinero.-

 Por lo que se puede apreciar en la imagen, pareciera ser un par de pentodos de potencia, de zócalo noval (9 pines), fijate si puedes detectar que digan en todo o en parte : 6BQ5 (americana), EL84 (europea), o 6P14P (en cirílico 6Π14Π) rusa, son 3 denominaciones para un mismo tipo de tubo.-
Si no se puede detectar ninguna impresión, se podría sacar por el conexionado de los pines del zócalo con respecto a los electrodos internos, mirá:

*6BQ5 - EL84 - PINOUT*



​

Si esto no alcanza,seguiremos investigando 

Gustavo
Rorschach


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jun 25, 2017)

Rorschach dijo:


> Y.... si....., a veces por más cuidado que uno tenga pasa lo que te pasó, las Sylvania que tienes son una de las mejores marca de antaño, aunque usadas, si tienen buena emisión y funcionan bien, valen bastante dinero.-




Digámenlo a mí  saque de un equipo unas mullard ECC83 serie 10M y solo mirandolas se les borro el código afortunadamente tenía el itchy code y con eso las pude vender a buen $$$. Pero si como dice don Fogo agua tibia y detergente aunque con estas benditas noy hay santamaría que valga, tengo unas telefunken que se que son telefunken por que tienen por debajo el rombito y por su caracteristica placa.



Rorschach dijo:


> Por lo que se puede apreciar en la imagen, pareciera ser un par de  pentodos de potencia, de zócalo noval (9 pines), fijate si puedes  detectar que digan en todo o en parte : 6BQ5 (americana), EL84  (europea), o 6P14P (en cirílico 6Π14Π) rusa, son 3 denominaciones para  un mismo tipo de tubo.-
> Si no se puede detectar ninguna impresión, se podría sacar por el  conexionado de los pines del zócalo con respecto a los electrodos  internos, mirá:
> 
> 
> ...



Concuerdo con Gustavo tienen cara de ser EL84 y con la version rusa  6P14P (en cirílico 6Π14Π) son casi, casi iguales, solo cambia de tensión de filamento la cual funciona a 7 voltios pero en nuestros amplificadores funciona bien esta valvula rusa, como cultura general este tubito se utilizaba en los radares que venian montados en los cazas MIG.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 26, 2017)

En el laburo encontré este medidor de válvulas que uno de los vagos recogió de un desguaze. Le cortaron el cable de alimentación y nadie sabe si anda, pero lo voy a explorar un poco para ver si sirve para medir el estado de las ECC83. A saber...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2017)

Ojo que dice Ojo 110 V 

:babear: Guta !


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jun 26, 2017)

Que tesoro!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 26, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ojo que dice Ojo 110 V
> 
> :babear: Guta !


Seria 110 cuando tenia los cables...
La idea de juntar estas cosas es mostrarle a los alumnos las tecnologias "retro" y verificar contra el datasheet el estado de las valvulas. El problema es que el manual no existe y hay que rastrearlo para ver si logramos saber como funciona...aparte de abrirlo para ver el estado interno...


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 26, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> En el laburo encontré este medidor de válvulas que uno de los vagos recogió de un desguaze. Le cortaron el cable de alimentación y nadie sabe si anda, pero lo voy a explorar un poco para ver si sirve para medir el estado de las ECC83. A saber...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 157656


 
*No se lee bien, pero parece ser el Heathkit mod. IT-21 !
 más abajo esquemático en pdf !*

​

Rorschach 

pd: ver también las hojas de datos Heathkit para las válvulas, las encontré recién buscando, en pdf:


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jun 26, 2017)

Mira esto por que no lo encontrarás en otro sitio Dr Zoidberg, espero que te sirva!!!!

Saludos



Rorschach dijo:


> *No se lee bien, pero parece ser el Heathkit mod. IT-21 !
> más abajo esquemático en pdf !*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 157660​
> ...



Me ganaste!!!! 



Este son los míos:

Eico 666







Eico 635:








Aqui les dejo un video del Eico 666 que tengo en acción probando una 7591 está en ingles.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 26, 2017)

Muchas gracias caballeros!!!!!   
Siiii... es el IT-21...a ver si podemos hacerlo funcionar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 2, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Gracias!!!!
> El agua solo la deje caer desde la canilla, pero iba borrando lo que tocaba...y el papel hizo el resto.
> No le pase lija ni nada violento, pero algunas manchas debi frotarlas con el dedo por que estaban repegadas.
> 
> ...


Resulta que tuve un rato para analizar lo que se veía - casi completamente borrado - en una de las válvulas de arriba. El tema es que mirando con una lupa se vé que está "toda rayada" con algo aparentemente afilado la zona donde debería aparecer el "nombre" de la válvula, lo que me hace imaginar un fabricante bien HDP o un técnico igual de HDP... y me hace suponer que el estado del vidrio de estas válvulas puede ser calamitoso.

En fin, mirando con cuidado parece que el nombre inicia con un *6*... las dos letras que siguen hay que adivinarlas, el número que sigue parece ser un* 3* o un *5*... pero le falta todo 'el medio' del número. Por último, parece haber una *A* al final del nombre. Además, los terminales 4 y 5 dan continuidad, así que todo se aproxima muuucho a la _*estimación de Rorschach*_ y pintan ser *6BQ5A*.

El resto del texto dice *NATIONAL *arriba y *Made in Yugoslavia *abajo... por si sirviera de algo...

Tengo que esperar a volver a la vida el medidor de válvulas y veré que onda con ellas...


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 2, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Resulta que tuve un rato para analizar lo que se veía - casi completamente borrado - en una de las válvulas de arriba. El tema es que mirando con una lupa se vé que está "toda rayada" con algo aparentemente afilado la zona donde debería aparecer el "nombre" de la válvula, lo que me hace imaginar un fabricante bien HDP o un técnico igual de HDP... y me hace suponer que el estado del vidrio de estas válvulas puede ser calamitoso.
> 
> En fin, mirando con cuidado parece que el nombre inicia con un *6*... las dos letras que siguen hay que adivinarlas, el número que sigue parece ser un* 3* o un *5*... pero le falta todo 'el medio' del número. Por último, parece haber una *A* al final del nombre. Además, los terminales 4 y 5 dan continuidad, así que todo se aproxima muuucho a la _*estimación de Rorschach*_ y pintan ser *6BQ5A*.
> 
> ...



Eduardo: la marca National pertenece a un marketinero de USA, la fábrica de la entonces Yugoslavia se llama Ei, y se ubica en Serbia, ya no produce Válvulas electrónicas.-

​
Encontré una forma para que puedas identificarla, comparando con las imágenes siguientes 

Tomo una válvula 6BQ5 Philco hecha por Sylvania:

​
Luego la doy vuelta, y la clavo en una goma de borrar para que no se mueva 

​
Ahora que está quietita le hago unas fotos macro,e identificaré los pines externos con las conexiones internas  de los electrodos respectivos, de esa manera sabrás comparando y mirando las tuyas, si estas ante unas 6BQ5/EL84 









​
*En algunas 6BQ5/EL84 la grilla g1 aparte de estar conectada al pin 2, también lo está al pin 1, (doble conexión).-*

Abrazo!
Gustavo


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 2, 2017)

Rorschach dijo:


> *En algunas 6BQ5/EL84 la grilla g1 aparte de estar conectada al pin 1, también lo esta al pin 2, (doble conexión).-*
> 
> Abrazo!
> Gustavo



Eso mismo sucedia con las 7189 y 7189A sera que estas tambien son similares a la 6BQA en donde puede que con la 6BQ5 aguante más voltaje de placa ????


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 3, 2017)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Eso mismo sucedia con las 7189 y 7189A sera que estas tambien son similares a la 6BQA en donde puede que con la 6BQ5 aguante más voltaje de placa ????



La 7189 y 7189A, son las versiones Hi-FI de la 6BQ5, con un poco más de potencia.-
La 7189A tiene doble conexionado de grilla g1, pines 2 y 1, y doble conexionado de grilla pantalla g2, pines 9 y 6, con ello se mejora la disipación térmica, también cambian sus capacitancias interelectródicas, y se obtiene como resultado una menor corriente inversa de grilla.

​

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 14, 2017)

La 1629 (VT138) es una válvula indicadora de sintonía por rayos catódicos, en el pasado fue muy utilizada en los radiorreceptores a válvulas de alto precio, este modelo es igual a la más conocida 6E5, salvo por su tensión de filamentos que es de 12,6 voltios.-
Hoy en día no pasa de ser nada más que una curiosidad, salvo algunos DIY que utilizan estos tipos de válvulas para lograr un efecto visual audiorrítmico en los frentes de los amplificadores.-
La Sylvania JAN-CHS-1629 de las imágenes la hice funcionar con mi probador de válvulas Hickok 6000A.-
Imágenes y datasheet:










*OJO ABIERTO*





*OJO CERRADO*




​
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 3, 2017)

35W4 Rectificadora media onda​
En la era de oro de las válvulas, quizás la americana 35W4 haya sido la rectificadora más vendida y usada,  con el fin de llegar con radio receptores, tocadiscos, y pequeños combinados  a todos los hogares, se buscó economía de materiales, con ese objetivo se trató y consiguió conectarlos directamente a la línea de canalización, eliminando de esa manera uno de los componentes más caros de un equipo : el transformador de poder, salieron entonces al mercado económicos receptores, tocadiscos, y  combinados, llamados de ambas corrientes (C.A./C.C.) (AC/DC) o universales, si bien permitían operar con ambas corrientes, ya para las décadas del  40 y del 50 en U.S.A. la  corriente de línea era prácticamente alternada en todos los lugares, o sea,  la idea era que sean baratos, y que dichos productos se vendieran en forma masiva, más allá de que sean ambas corrientes, y que en otros lugares del mundo sean utilizados también por aquellos que todavía tenían corriente continua.

La rectificadora de media onda 35W4, es una válvula tipo miniatura, de zócalo heptal  (7 pines,miniatura),  y filamentos de 35 Vca/cc,  su antecesora es la 35Z5 (ver imágen), con iguales características técnicas, más grande y zócalo octal (8 pines, grande).-
Para salvar el transformador de poder en este tipo de válvula, su placa va conectada directamente  a la corriente de línea, generalmente entre 110 y 117 Vca,  sus filamentos se conectan en serie con los restantes del circuito y también se conectan directamente a línea, por ese motivo se asoció generalmente a la 35W4 con la válvula de potencia por haces 50C5 (50Vca/cc de filamentos), con lo cual sus filamentos en serie suman 85 V, con el agregado de otras válvulas (generalmente de 12 V de filamentos) según requerimiento del circuito, se llega a la tensión de línea, si la suma da menos se compensa con un resistor conectado a la serie para ocasionar la caída respectiva.-
En nuestro país, al tener 220Vca de línea, la caída a salvar estaba en el orden del 50%, con lo cual  el resistor que se conectaba en serie era enorme, en algunos receptores  la resistencia estaba hecha en el cable de alimentación (con alambre nicróm), y se llamaba cordón resistencia.-

También en Argentina, todos los tocadiscos de marca Winco, GESA, Emerson, RCA Victor, Zenith, Imefón, Delm, Alfide, Barret, Rexson, Ranser, etc., etc., fabricados aproximadamente entre los años 1950 y 1968 llevaban una* 35W4* en su interior.- VER : Tocadiscos Winco a válvulas, Reparación y Restauración.

Ver imágenes:





*ANTECESORA A LA 35W4*



*HOJA DE DATOS*



*VALVULAS 35W4 DE MI COLECCION*




​
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (May 13, 2018)

*VALVULA 50C5*

Prosiguiendo con las válvulas que marcaron hitos en su época, le toca esta vez a la 50C5, pentodo de  potencia por haces electrónicos dirigidos, miembro de la tríada de válvulas para  amplificadores económicos de baja potencia, que usaban la rectificadora de media onda 35W4, vista en la publicación precedente, y la 12AV6, que veremos más adelante, fue masivo y común ver este trío de válvulas montados en amplificadores de infinidad de marcas de tocadiscos de mesa en casi todo el mundo, pueden observar este trío en un tocadiscos de mesa Wincofón que he restaurado, Ver :
Tocadiscos Winco a válvulas, Reparación y Restauración.
En lo que se refiere a radio receptores también se usó en forma masiva, formando parte de las populares radios económicas de tipo universal (CA/CC) denominadas  AA5, All American Five, de las cuales se vendieron millones en todo el continente americano, el set famoso era formado por las 6BE6-6BA6-12AV6-50C5-35W4, todas válvulas miniatura con zócalo de 7 pines, sus predecesoras fueron las octales y más grandes físicamente 12SA7-12SK7-12SQ7-50L6GT-35Z5 respectivamente, de estos receptores nos ocuparemos más adelante.
La 50C5 es una válvula de salida de audio de pequeña potencia, es un pentodo por haces electrónicos dirigidos, es del tipo miniatura, zócalo heptal  ( 7 pines ), la tensión y corriente de filamentos es de 50 Vcc/ca, y 0,15 A, su disipación anódica es de 7 W, en clase A single la potencia máxima de salida es de 2,3 W r.m.s. con máxima señal, y 9 % de distorsión armónica sin NFB,  fue introducida por RCA en 1948, siendo la versión miniatura y con iguales características que su predecesora la octal 50L6GT, y sus versiones de 35 V, y 25 V de filamentos, las 35L6GT y 25LGT respectivamente.-
La 50C5 es igual eléctricamente a la menos común y poco conocida 50B5, introducida en 1946, esta lleva pinout distinto,  el pin 4 ( filamento 50Vcc/ca ) y el pin 5 ( placa 100-120Vcc )  generaba  averías por picos tensión,  esto  se superó con una nueva configuración de pinout en la 50C5, sin embargo he empleado una 50B5 para un amplificador de prueba que hice, y no evidenció ningún inconveniente, Ver : Amplificadores a válvulas, página 48 # 948, recreación, evocación, construcción amplificador tipo Winco :Amplificadores a válvulas
También existe una versión de la 50B5, es la 35B5 con 35 V de tensión de filamentos.-
La 50C5 se fabricó en versiones con menor tensión de filamentos, como la 35C5 ( 35 V ), y la 25C5 ( 25 V ), menor difusión y uso tuvieron la 17C5 ( 17V ), y la 12C5 ( 12V ).-
Ver  imágenes y datasheet:

​


​
​

*PREDECESORA DE LA 50C5, Y SUS VERSIONES*
​





*VALVULAS DE MI COLECCION
*

​Saludos Cordiales 
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (May 20, 2019)

*6H8C Doble Triodo Ruso*

La válvula de orígen ruso* 6H8C* ( en cirílico ), y con la denominación occidentalizada *6N8S,* es un doble triodo de mediano mu, y de zócalo octal (8 pines), y de iguales características a la americana* 6SN7 GT*, de hecho es un reemplazo directo, y viceversa.-
Convengamos que en 1937 la R.C.A. de Estados Unidos, le vendió a la U.R.S.S. una linea de producción completa, y el know How completo.-
Tanto la americana, como la rusa, fueron utilizadas en baja frecuencia, como amplificadora de tensión, inversora de fase, y en televisión en blanco y negro, al principio, como amplificadora de deflexión vertical, pero al aumentar paulatinamente el tamaño de los T.R.C., se necesitó tensiones de placa  más elevadas, y con ello mayor disipación anódica ( placas más grandes ), esto derivó en la versiónes americanas 6SN7 GTA, y 6SN7 GTB.-
La 6H8C, se fabricó como tal durante la U.R.S.S., y se comercializaba al exterior como 6SN7 GT, a empresas revendedoras como por ejemplo las Británicas: Zaerix, Trigon, o Haltron, entre otras, luego de una vez caído el régimen soviético, algunas plantas cerraron, y otras fueron compradas al estado, esta válvula, fue fabricada por Svetlana, Reflektor, Voskhod, y Novosibirsk (Nevz), entre otras, y se siguen fabricando hoy en Rusia con la denominación americana, en la ex planta de Reflektor, comprada por la empresa americana New Sensor, bajo las marcas Sovtek, Electro Harmonix, Tung Sol, Svetlana, Mullard, etc., y en la ex planta de Svetlana, bajo la marca Winged "C" ( perdieron o vendieron la marca Svetlana).-
Se fabrican también en China (shuguang), y en Eslovaquia (JJ Electronics, ex Tesla).-

*A continuación, Pinout, hojas de datos, y  válvulas de mi colección, estas son Nevz Novosibirsk de los años 1976.-*







​
​Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Gabriel Gabriel (Jun 24, 2019)

Hola* Rorschach *estoy leyendo de a poco toda esta info esta Genial!!

Y Reciclando un poco para unos efectos de guitarra, encontre con unos equipos Transmisores de Radio ( YAESU ) que eran de mi viejo medio desarmados con lo que di con unas valvulas... 2) *6jm6* ; 2) *6dq6b* y 2) *12by7a* (que tienen tambien otras denominaciones en letras (BV y DQ)) automaticamente pense en armar algun prototipo de amplificador valvular tengo entendido que 6dq6b y 6jm6 si bien se utilizaban para RadioFrecuencia tambien lei por algun lado que se pueden usar para Audio.... aqui la pregunta me surgio ya que busque en la web no encontre  algun esquema o diagrama sencillo para poder aprovechar estas valvulas en un amplificador para guitarra, queria saber si es posible.... y si usted posee especificaciones sobre las mismas. Desde Ya agradezco cualquier info!!
Saludos Cordiales desde Córdoba, Argentina


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 26, 2019)

Las hojas de datos de las válvulas , se encuentran entre otros, en este sitio :Frank's electron Tube Data sheets

Respecto de algún circuito para guitarra, para no desvirtuar este post, Ver : Amplificador para guitarra clase Ab1 40 W rms

Saludos cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 8, 2020)

*TEST 6H8C / 6N8S / 6SN7GT*

Continuando con la publicación anterior :  Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas, muestro en imágenes los test que realicé en mi probador, las 12 válvulas dieron muy bien en emisión, y también en transconductancia dinámica mutua, el valor de referencia típico por triodo es 2600 umhos, y todas midieron más de 2700  !




​Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## En Clave de Retro (Ene 24, 2020)

@Rorschach, ¿la mayoría de las válvulas de producción actual —dobles triodos de señal, y las 6(V/L)6, EL84, EL34 y KT(xx)— son de ánodos de acero alitizados? En la mayoría de las que tengo a mano no se aprecia ni cobre ni superficies internas reflectantes, como las que muestras en la tercera parte del post sobre ánodos (si bien no las he abierto para comporbarlo).


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 27, 2020)

En Clave de Retro dijo:


> @Rorschach, ¿la mayoría de las válvulas de producción actual —dobles triodos de señal, y las 6(V/L)6, EL84, EL34 y KT(xx)— son de ánodos de acero alitizados? En la mayoría de las que tengo a mano no se aprecia ni cobre ni superficies internas reflectantes, como las que muestras en la tercera parte del post sobre ánodos (si bien no las he abierto para comporbarlo).



Sí, porque todas las válvulas que se fabrican hoy en la actualidad, sean todas las rusas, la eslovaca JJ (ex Tesla), y  las chinas* ****, siempre fabricaron válvulas de recepción, y audio con las placas de acero alitizado, hay que fijarse que todas las placas de estas válvulas son de color gris, de un tono medio, a oscuro, es uno de los materiales más económicos, solo en U.S.A. se fabricaron el tipò de placas que hago referencia. 
***** :  Psvane de China, está fabricando una serie especial de KT88 con placas de carbón.

*6L6GC JJ (ex Tesla), de producción actual : placas de acero alitizado
*​
*Ahora muestro válvulas de mi colección :

5V4GA, marca Sylvania (NOS), Rectificadora de onda completa, las placas de esta válvula están hechas de ( carbonized- nickel plated- steel ), acero carbonizado por fuera (black plates ), pero niquelado brillante por dentro, esto se puede apreciar en el doblez terminado en T en uno de los lados de cada placa, su rendimiento es similar al ALNIFER.-*




​
*6L6GC "General Electric", (NOS), placas fabricadas con "copper core aliron", 5 ply bonded, aluminio/acero/cobre/acero/aluminio*
*En la unión y corte de la placa se aprecia el cobre central






7027A "RCA" (NOS), Placas fabricadas con "copper core aliron" 5 ply bonded, aluminio/acero/ cobre/ acero/ aluminio
En la unión y corte de la placa se aprecia el cobre central


*
​Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 
​


----------



## En Clave de Retro (Ene 31, 2020)

Gracias @Rorschach. Muy interesante. Ahora que lo pienso, sí tengo una válvula de señal (doble triodo) con ánodos grises claros, y no los típicos de tono medio oscuro. Es rusa, de alto mu, creo que parecida la 12AX7.


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 29, 2020)

*6AS7G Doble Triodo de potencia*

**​
*Primera Parte:*

La americana 6AS7G, es una válvula doble triodo de potencia, en cuyo interior están montados 2 triodos iguales (twin triode),  fue desarrollada por RCA y lanzada al mercado en 1947 para su uso como reguladora de tensión en fuentes de poder,  en receptores de televisión en varias aplicaciones, y en audio como etapa de potencia en disposición push-pull  (aprovechando los 2 triodos gemelos en una misma ampolla), RCA la publicitaba como* “6AS7G LOW MU TWIN POWER TRIODE”.*

*
*​Es una válvula que dentro de las de recepción tiene un tamaño grande (ST16), su bulbo de vidrio, tiene la forma parecida a una botella de Coca Cola, su base y zócalo es el Octal de 8 pines.-
​
 Cada tríodo lleva su cátodo independiente, de calentamiento indirecto,  y de tipo unipotencial recubierto con capas de óxidos de bario, calcio, y estroncio, sus filamentos operan con 6,3 voltios ca / cc, y 2,5 amperios, ( 1,25 amperios por triodo), y montaje en cualquier posición,  se puede decir que este tubo entra en lo que se llamaría una válvula moderna de recepción, pues un triodo de potencia  anterior,  y de características parecidas, la 2A3 por ejemplo, su cátodo es directo, o sea  el filamento mismo es el cátodo,  con el  consabido problema de mucho ruido, y/o zumbido, y  no puede montarse en cualquier posición, salvo con las patas de filamento en posición vertical, vale decir una arriba de la otra, para montaje horizontal.-



​

Cada una de las Placas (ánodos) disipan 13 Watts, la placa de cada tríodo es larga, y está dividida en dos mitades, unidas  internamente y por arriba con una varilla metálica, ambas mitades tienen forma de perfil U largo, y de ángulos rectos, ambas mitades enfrentadas  por sus bases , con sus respectivas alas para afuera, las cuales son más largas que la base,  en el medio de ambas mitades se encuentran la grilla, cuyos soportes donde está bobinada apenas sobresalen de la bases de la placa, y luego el cátodo, los tres electrodos, placa, grilla y cátodo  están a muy escasísima distancia entre sí, de ahí su alta transconductancia  ( 7000 umhos),  debido a la escasa distancia, la grillas de cada triodo operan muy calientes, para impedir que estas emitan, llevan un enorme disipador cada una, conectado en el top superior de la válvula.-






​*Continuará en una Segunda Parte !!!  *

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## fosforito (Mar 9, 2020)

Me parece o recuerdo que habia una que se llamaba 6080, que era parecida o equivalente a la 6as7.
chau f


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 12, 2020)

La válvula 6080, y sus variantes, son equivalentes de tipo industrial de la válvula 6AS7GA, y serán descriptas en una segunda parte a publicar del tema:  *6AS7G Doble Triodo de potencia*, ver primera parte en este subforo, mensaje #120 : Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## En Clave de Retro (Mar 13, 2020)

@Rorschach, al fin encontré la válvula que te dije que recordaba con ánodo de color gris claro, una 6N2P (y, a la derecha, otra 6N2P, pero con el ánodo «normal»).
¿Sabes qué tipo de material es el ánodo de color gris claro?


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 13, 2020)

En Clave de Retro dijo:


> @Rorschach, al fin encontré la válvula que te dije que recordaba con ánodo de color gris claro, una 6N2P (y, a la derecha, otra 6N2P, pero con el ánodo «normal»).
> ¿Sabes qué tipo de material es el ánodo de color gris claro?



La verdad que no, si bien la imagen es buena, no logro distinguir bien, da la impresión que la superficie de las placas son ásperas, notan cierta granulosidad, podrían tener un alitizado claro, y suave, puede que también sean de acero niquelado opaco...., quizás con mejores imágenes se pueda develar algo más .-

*Si las placas pintan como las de esta imagen, me inclino a que sea un alitizado claro, y suave  
*​Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## En Clave de Retro (Mar 16, 2020)

Rorschach dijo:


> quizás con mejores imágenes se pueda develar algo más .-



Aquí van. Son casi las mejores foto que podría sacar sin llegar a romper el vidrio 
Diría que sí son rugosas.


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 19, 2020)

En Clave de Retro dijo:


> Aquí van. Son casi las mejores foto que podría sacar sin llegar a romper el vidrio
> Diría que sí son rugosas.



Mira, he aumentado y contrastado tu imagen,  diría con dudas que esa rugosidad es una afloramiento, y/o descomposición del alitizado (léase corrosión también), las partes que he encerrado en amarillo mostraría el alitizado liso, gris, y claro.-
También podría ser que al hacerse estallar el getter, alguna poca cantidad  haya ido hacia las placas, no debiera ocurrir en la posición que está el platillo del getter, pero...  .-

​
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 21, 2020)

*6AS7G Doble Triodo de potencia, "2da Parte"*

Para leer esta 2da parte es importante que se lea la primera, a los interesados, ver en : Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas

​
Antes de seguir, es menester comentarles que el espíritu de esta publicación surge debido a que creo que en este foro nunca se ha escrito acerca de los triodos de potencia  para su uso en audio, algunos dirán, y con razón que los pentodos netos de potencia, y/o tetrodos/pentodos de potencia por haces ganaron la partida, fundamentalmente por su elevada sensibilidad a potencia, y que casi en la mayoría de los casos los circuitos estuvieron, y están basados en ellos, sobretodo luego del advenimiento de los circuitos ultralineales, sin embargo los amplificadores de audio con triodos de potencia se mantuvieron vivos por una minoría que gustaba del sonido producido por estos  ,  hoy en día esa minoría sigue existiendo, fabricándose audio amplificadores de los llamados Hi-End con triodos de potencia, clase A pura (1 sola válvula de potencia), Clase A1 / AB1 (push-pull), y OTL, de diversas marcas y potencias.-

La 6AS7G es una válvula que se sigue fabricando hoy en día, y entre otras, es una de las más utilizadas en los amplificadores  Hi-End  a triodos de potencia, este  ha sido el motivo de la publicación de esta válvula en particular, sirviendo como prólogo del  desarrollo, y construcción de una amplificador basado con estos tubos que realizaré en un futuro  cercano.-

*Veamos algunos amplificadores Hi-End a triodos con 6AS7G fabricados actualmente :*

*AUDIOVALVE BALDUR 300*





*Mc CHANSON SET 6AS7GA Stereo 5W por canal





ATMASPHERE M-60 (OTL : Ouput Transformer Less: Sin Transformador de Salida)





ATMASPHERE MA-2  (OTL)



DUBIEL 6AS7G Stereo OTL



ICON  AUDIO  STEREO 40 (20 W por canal)*

​Ahora sigamos con la publicación:

Como había dicho al final de la Primera Parte, cada uno de los triodos tiene una elevada transconductacia (Gm) +- 7000 umhos (0,007mhos), y una extremada baja resistencia de placa (Rp) 280 ohms, lo que  posteriormente la hizo ideal para el desarrollo de los amplificadores sin transformador de salida (OTL).
Utilizando la ecuación de Barkhausen nos daremos cuenta de su bajísimo coeficiente de amplificación (Mu):
Mu : Rp . Gm =  280 ohms . 0.007 mhos =  1,96 = Mu = +-2,  que es lo que se especifica en todos los manuales  respecto de esta válvula.
Los triodos de potencia poseen reducida sensibilidad a potencia, esto es debido en general a su baja resistencia de placa  (Rp),  en la 6AS7G hemos visto que es muy, muy baja (280 Ohms), de ahí su Mu (2) tan bajísimo también, esto hace que cuando se la emplee en salida de audio, a su grilla habrá que proveerla con una señal  de alterna muy elevada,  en disposición push-pull se necesita una señal pico de grilla a grilla de +- 255 voltios.

*Veamos su data sheet :*



​*Veamos ahora algunas de las aplicaciones de la 6AS7G :*

*Regulación de voltaje



Aplicaciones en TV 




Amplificadora de audio para modulador




Amplificadora de audio para Alta Fidelidad



Amplificadora de audio Hi-FI  OTL
*​
*Continuará en una 3ra Parte !!! *
​Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 















​


----------



## En Clave de Retro (Mar 23, 2020)

Rorschach dijo:


> Mira, he aumentado y contrastado tu imagen, diría con dudas que esa rugosidad es una afloramiento, y/o descomposición del alitizado (léase corrosión también), las partes que he encerrado en amarillo mostraría el alitizado liso, gris, y claro.-



Muchas gracias. O sea que sería un tipo distintio de alitizado, que sale de un gris más claro. Es curioso porque apenas he visto válvulas así; la mayoría es de un gris más oscuro, color grafito.



Rorschach dijo:


> La 6AS7G es una válvula que se sigue fabricando hoy en día, y entre otras, es una de las más utilizadas en los amplificadores Hi-End a triodos de potencia,



Conocía sobradamente la 2A3 y la 300B, pero no sabía que la 6AS7 siguiera en producción. 
Las curvas tienen muy buena pinta. Y los precios de válvulas NOS son más bajos que los de las otras dos.
Y el resto del post, fantástico. ¡Gracias!


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 4, 2020)

*6AS7G Doble Triodo de potencia, "3ra Parte"*

Para leer esta 3ra parte es importante que se lea la primera, y la segunda parte, a los interesados, ver en :

1ra Parte  : Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas

2da Parte : Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas











*Veamos ahora  una publicidad de Tung-Sol, del año 1963


Veamos ahora una publicidad actual de Svetlana


Veamos otra publicidad actual de Sovtek
*​
*En Gran Bretaña también se la conoció como 6AS7G, en un primer momento se la denominó A1834 (antiguo código Osram Marconi)*

*


También en Gran Bretaña la difundieron bajo el código militar británico “CV….”, y se la denominó CV2523




En la ex URSS la 6AS7G se fabricó bajo la denominación rusa 6H13C, y su traducción occidentalizada 6N13S




También en la ex URSS se fabricó con otra denominación rusa, la 6H5C, y su traducción occidentalizada 6N5S*




*En China la 6AS7G se fabricó bajo las denominaciones 6N13P, y 6N13PJ




También en China se fabricó con otras dos denominaciones más: 6N5P, y 6N5PJ

*​

*En EE.UU., Tung-Sol  fabricó también una 6AS7G de calidad Premium, y se la conoció como 6520:* destaca en un mayor aislamiento potencial entre grilla, y cátodo (600V), y las pruebas arrojaron el uso indistinto, o combinado de polarización fija, y catódica, garantizando un rendimiento confiable, (en la 6AS7G se hace incapié en el uso de polarización catódica, y no se recomienda el uso de polarización fija)

​

*La 6AS7G derivó luego en la 6AS7GA, de aspecto más moderna, de bulbo recto, y corto (short bottle T-12), las características eléctricas son exactamente las mismas a la 6AS7G.-*

**
​
*Luego también se fabricó una derivada de la 6AS7GA de construcción más robusta para uso industrial, y/o severo, conocida como 6080, y sus sucesoras 6080WA, 6080WB, y 6080WC.*

*



En Europa a la válvula 6080 se la denominó también ECC230, y se fabricaron con ambos códigos indistintamente.





En Gran Bretaña a la válvula 6080 también se la conoció bajo la denominación CV2984 (código militar británico)




En China al tubo 6080 se lo fabricó bajo la denominación 6N22P

*​*Es importante mencionar que en la actualidad se fabrica únicamente bajo la denominación 6AS7, de igual de forma, tamaño, y características eléctricas de la 6AS7G, manteniendo su bulbo largo, y con forma de botella de Coca Cola*, todas las demás se consiguen NOS (*N*ew *O*ld* S*tock), o usadas.-
​*Continuará en una 4ta Parte *

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 30, 2020)

*6AS7G Doble Triodo de potencia, "4ta Parte"*

Para leer esta 4ta parte es importante que se lea la primera, segunda, y tercera parte, a los interesados, ver en :

1ra Parte : Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas

2da Parte : Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas

3ra Parte : Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas

*6AS7G*
​

Había terminado la 3ra parte con la versión reforzada de la válvula 6AS7GA,  que es la  válvula 6080.
Continuando....., se ha fabricado una versión de la válvula 6080, de características iguales pero con distinto calefactor (26,5 V - 0,6 A), la cual denominaron *6082.*

**​

También se han fabricado válvulas de características más, o menos similares a la 6AS7G, con distintos valores de disipación, y resistencia de placa, transconductancia, y coeficiente de amplificación, son a saber, las válvulas* 5598, 7236, y 421A*. 

​


A posteriori se fabricaron, digamos, las hermanas mayores de la 6AS7G, y todas sus versiones, estas son las denominadas* 6336,* de 30 W de disipación por placa, y la *6336B* (placas de carbón recubierto con zirconio, y aisladores cerámicos).

​


Se fabricó luego una versión reforzada de la 6336B, que es la* 6528*, provista también con placas de carbón, recubierto con zirconio, y aisladores cerámicos.
​
*Muestro válvulas Haltron 6AS7G de mi colección :*




​

*Y para terminar con el tema, muestro imágenes de algunas de varias pruebas que he estado realizando con las 6AS7G con motivo del próximo amplificador que pienso realizar.*









​

Espero que haya sido de vuestro interés !!! 
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 14, 2020)

*6SN7-M (metálicas) ¿ falsas, o verdaderas ?*

Hace ya unos cuantos días, vi que en Mercado Libre Argentina, ofrecían válvulas RCA  6SN7-M metálicas, fabricadas en Brasil, en el año 1974 : Válvula Electrónica 6sn7 M Nos Rca  - $650,00


​
Apenas al verlas, me di cuenta que esas RCA 6SN7-M, no son como las 6SN7 GT (doble triodo de mediano mu) verdaderas, tampoco son métálicas,.........., sucede que por los años 70, cuando hacía mis primeras armas en electrónica, no dejaba aparato descompuesto de vecinos por ver, y tratar de reparar, recuerdo entonces que tuve que cambiar una válvula 6SK7 GT ( pentodo de corte neto) de una radio, la cual en ella operaba como 1er amplificador de R.F., la 6SK7 GT, su bulbo es de vidrio, y la 6SK7, su bulbo es metálico, y electrónicamente son iguales , así que fuí a una casa del ramo, que se llamaba Radio Bottaro, en Lomas de Zamora, Bs.As., a comprar una nueva, y me ofrecieron lo único que tenían en ese momento, una RCA 6SK7-M, metálica, hecha en Brasil, la noté distinta a las metálicas tradicionales, mas alta, tope superior plano, y liviana, la compré, la cambié, y la radio  volvió a funcionar, .... como a la semana me avisa el dueño de la radio, que esta no funcionaba nuevamente, la revisé, y la nueva 6SK7-M había fallado, su filamento quemado, así que a comprar otra, esta vez fui a la Ciudad de Buenos Aires, y compré una 6SK7 GT ( bulbo de vidrio) en Galli Hnos S.A., una vez colocada, la radio salió funcionando de nuevo, luego reclamé sin éxito la nueva 6SK7-M quemada, ..... después, y antes de tirarla, noté que había cierto movimiento entre el zócalo, y el bulbo metálico, y al hacer más fuerza, y tirar un poco, oh, .... sorpresa, no era un bulbo metálico, era un capuchón que se salió por completo, que era de aluminio, y que dejó expuesta una válvula miniatura de 7 pines 6BA6 (pentodo de corte neto), correctamente soldada por punto entre los pines de la válvula, y los pines del zócalo octal.
Convengamos que son falsas, y no deja de ser un engaño, no son metálicas, y si bien la 6BA6, miniatura de 7 pines (es reemplazo no directo, solo por el tema de sus zócalos), es la evolución de la octal 6SK7 / 6SK7GT, no es la misma válvula, teniendo muy cuenta también la mala disipación térmica de tener una válvula completamente encerrada, probablemente por este motivo falló.-

De esa experiencia, deduje al ver en Mercado Libre las 6SN7-M , que estas no son tales, no son metálicas, y tienen dentro una válvula miniatura de 7 pines 6CG7 / 6FQ7.-

Para corroborar, estuve buscando información al respecto, y el que busca, encuentra   :


			Antique Radio Forums • View topic - Sought After Metal Tubes?
		


Estas RCA 6SN7-M, son de una página de Chile

​
*¡¡¡ Próximamente, publicaré acerca de las verdaderas válvulas metálicas  !!!*


Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## En Clave de Retro (Sep 15, 2020)

Rorschach dijo:


> Convengamos que son falsas, y no deja de ser un engaño, no son metálicas, y si bien la 6BA6, miniatura de 7 pines (es reemplazo no directo, solo por el tema de sus zócalos), es la evolución de la octal 6SK7 / 6SK7GT, no es la misma válvula, teniendo muy cuenta también la mala disipación térmica de tener una válvula completamente encerrada, probablemente por este motivo falló.-



Muy interesante. Gracias, @Rorschach. Además del problema de disipación, soldar una válvula a otro zócalo añade inductancia a las conexiones y, aunque para audio no es problema, para frecuencias suficientemente altas puede ser un problema; el circuito puede funcionar mal (por exceso de ruido, por ejemplo) o incluso no funcionar tal y como se espera.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 15, 2020)

En Clave de Retro dijo:


> Muy interesante. Gracias, @Rorschach. Además del problema de disipación, soldar una válvula a otro zócalo añade inductancia a las conexiones y, aunque para audio no es problema, para frecuencias suficientemente altas puede ser un problema; el circuito puede funcionar mal (por exceso de ruido, por ejemplo) o incluso no funcionar tal y como se espera.


Exacto, y también cambia los valores de capacitancia.

Hice un gráfico de como se debiera ver la falsa 6SN7-M, con la 6CG7 en su interior, tal cual como cuando observé realmente una 6BA6 en el interior de una falsa 6SK7-M,* ver :*

**​Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## hermig (Oct 3, 2020)

Muy interesante y completa la informacion
 Muchas gracias Gustavo
Un abrazo
Tito


----------



## malesi (Oct 4, 2020)

Rorschach dijo:


> *6AS7G Doble Triodo de potencia, "3ra Parte"*
> 
> Para leer esta 3ra parte es importante que se lea la primera, y la segunda parte, a los interesados, ver en :
> 
> ...




Ya se que con un me gusta sobra, pero los aportes de Rorschach son el no va más


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 24, 2021)

*6DQ6 B (desarme 1era parte)*

La válvula 6DQ6 B es un pentodo de potencia por haces dirigidos desarrollada para funcionar como amplificadora de deflexión horizontal en televisores blanco y negro, y color, con disipación de placa de 17,5 W, era muy común en casi todos los circuitos americanos, se aprovecho también su uso alternativo como salida de audio en amplificadores para guitarra eléctrica.-
La válvula que comencé a desarmar es una que tenía desde hace tiempo, era usada, y pertenecía a una lote también de válvulas usadas, las cuales me habían sido obsequiadas.
El motivo del desarme, más allá de lo didáctico, y mostrar como es por dentro, es que cuando la probé estaban en cortocircuito varios de sus electrodos, si bien sus filamentos encendían, entonces a destriparla....
Ahí van las imágenes :


​

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 24, 2021

Continuando :
​
*"Continuará el desarme de todos sus electrodos, en una próxima 2da parte" *

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 20, 2021)

*6DQ6 B (desarme 2da parte)*

Continuamos con el desarme y despiece de la válvula 6DQ6B

Ver las siguientes imágenes :



























































​
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 20, 2021)

*P.D. : en la imagen que está en la decima novena posición debe decir Grilla pantalla g2, y no Grilla pantalla g3.*

Publico nuevamente la imagen con la descripción corregida :

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2021)

Anoche le dije a la bruja : me corto las venas con una 6DQ6 . . .  y ni bola


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 1, 2021)

*Válvula 6**H6 (tipo metálico) Doble Diodo *

Probando unas válvulas metálicas, la 6H6 no pasó la prueba, uno de sus dos diodos no emitía más, como no sirve más, procedí a cortar su ampolla metálica para luego obtener imágenes internas, y después publicarlas.
La 6H6 (metal type), doble diodo, de base octal, y ampolla metálica, salió al mercado en el año 1935, y mucho antes que sus equivalentes con ampolla de vidrio la 6H6 G, y la posterior 6H6 GT.
La 6H6 se utilizó ampliamente en receptores de radio como detectora, también como rectificadora de baja tensión, y en control automático de sensibilidad.-

*Data sheet : *

*
*
​*Pinout :*

**
​*Imágenes : *






​Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 





​


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 5, 2022)

*Válvula 12SR7, Tipo Metálica, Doble Diodo-Triodo de mediano mu


*
​
Siguiendo con las válvulas metálicas que poseo, probé una 12SR7,  y los resultados fueron bastante buenos teniendo en cuenta que es una válvula usada, no conociendo tampoco el tiempo que estuvo en servicio.

​
La 12SR7, (conocida también como VT-133) es una válvula metálica, doble diodo, y triodo de mediano mu, zócalo octal, 12,6 voltios, y 0,15 A de filamentos, y apareció en el mercado en los fines de la década del 30, y fue desarrollada para emplearse como detectora, amplificadora, y control automático de volumen.


La 12SR7 GT es la versión con ampolla de vidrio, siendo iguales sus características eléctricas a la 12SR7 metálica, salvo en las capacidades interelectródicas.







*Pinout
*​


A continuación hoja de datos: 






*Se publica hoja de datos de la 6SR7, por que es exactamente igual a la 12SR7, salvo por sus filamentos*


**




*Imágenes




*

​Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 











​


----------



## ionmas (Mar 13, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> *Válvula 6**H6 (tipo metálico) Doble Diodo *
> 
> Probando unas válvulas metálicas, la 6H6 no pasó la prueba, uno de sus dos diodos no emitía más, como no sirve más, procedí a cortar su ampolla metálica para luego obtener imágenes internas, y después publicarlas.
> La 6H6 (metal type), doble diodo, de base octal, y ampolla metálica, salió al mercado en el año 1935, y mucho antes que sus equivalentes con ampolla de vidrio la 6H6 G, y la posterior 6H6 GT.
> ...



Hola , tengo una válvula 807 , que alguna ves me regaló un radioaficionado , me interesaría hacer un amplificador single ended , y les consulto . ¿ Que potencia entregaría con 300 V de ánodo y unos 150 mA?, tengo doble triodo 6CG7 para usarlo como previo . Que opinan al respecto ? Desde ya gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 14, 2022)

Una sola 807 (Single ended) en salida de audio puede otorgar entre 6, y 8 W R.M.S., con tensiones de placa entre +- 250 Vcc a 350 Vcc, y corrientes de placa entre +- 55 mA a 80 mA. (jamás 150 mA).-
La 807 es una válvula de transmisión, si bien su placa (ánodo) soporta hasta 750 Vcc, su disipación es de 25W.
Se pueden utilizar circuitos SE que estén basados para 6L6G. 6L6GB, o 5881, en esencia son casi las mismas válvulas, pero para audio, la 807 es para transmisión, de ahí que su placa se conecte al capacete en la parte superior de la ampolla de vidrio, en transmisión, al llevar sus placas tensiones mayores a 600 Vcc, no se conectan al zócalo inferior por posibles arcos entre electrodos, de ahí la conexión al capacete.
No conozco diagramas SE con previos, o drivers que utilicen 6CG7, salvo en disipación de placas (mucho mayor en la 6CG7), la 12AU7 es bastante similar (no igual) en coeficiente de amplificación, resistencia de placa y transconductancia, debieras fijarte circuitos con esa configuración (12AU7, 6L6/6L6GB/5881).

*Prestar atención, el pinout de la 807, es totalmente distinto a las 6L6G/6L6GB/5881. *

**​

En internet hay cientos de circuitos SE con 807, o con 6L6, 6L6GB,5881.

*A modo de ejemplo, Circuito R.C.A. 6L6GC S.E. 8 W R.M.S. :*

*


Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach *​


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 25, 2022)

*VÁLVULA 6K6GT, Pentodo de potencia*

La válvula 6K6GT es un pentodo de potencia, de zócalo octal, 6,3 V de filamentos, y 8,5 W de disipación anódica, entrega una potencia moderada con tensiones de entrada relativamente pequeñas, es de iguales características a la 6K6G, pero más moderna, su ampolla es mas pequeña, y el formato distinto, salió al mercado en el año 1939, es una válvula que fue ampliamente utilizada en la salida de receptores de radio, tanto en salida simple, como en salida push-pull, támbién se utilizó como válvula de salida para deflexión vertical en televisores monocromáticos.-
Se consiguen usadas en buen estado, y también N.O.S. (New Old Stock).

Imágenes, y hoja de datos.

​Como habíamos dicho, la 6K6GT, salió al mercado en 1939, la terminación GT, significaba para muchas un cambio moderno en su formato, con una ampolla de vidrio más pequeña, las anteriores y más antiguas terminaban en G, como la 6K6G, de iguales características pero más antigua ( año 1937), cabe mencionar que la terminación G significa glass (vidrio).


Publicación de época (año 1939), anunciando los nuevos modelos : 




*Válvula 6K6G (formato antiguo)



6K6GT 




Video: Amplificador 6K6GT (simple)




*​

*Pueden ver la 6K6GT, en un receptor Philco, que estoy terminado de reparar *:  Radio Philco a válvulas

*También pueden ver un amplificador de 15 W r.m.s. con 4 6K6GT : * Amplificador 15 W


Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 24, 2022)

*Válvula 12A6, tipo metálica, Pentodo de potencia por haces.*

*

*​
La 12A6, (conocida también como VT-134) es una válvula metálica, tetrodo/pentodo de potencia por haces, zócalo octal, 12,6 voltios, y 0,15 A de filamentos, 7,5 Watts de disipación anódica,  y 2,8 Watts de potencia con máxima señal en disposición simple.
Apareció en el mercado en los fines de la década del 30, y fue desarrollada para emplearse en etapas de salida para receptores de radio de tipo universal.


La 12A6 GT es la versión con ampolla de vidrio, desarrollada posteriormente, siendo iguales sus características eléctricas a la 12A6 metálica, salvo en las capacidades interelectródicas.






*PINOUT*



*Hoja de datos simple (manual RCA RC14 año 1941)
*​


De las 4 válvulas metálicas que poseo, una es 12A6, marca RCA.
​Pueden ver también la 12SR7 : Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas
Pueden ver también la 6H6 : Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas

Hice las pruebas de emisión, y transconductancia mutua, los valores de medición fueron excelentes, teniendo en cuenta que es una válvula usada, y del año 1943.


*Test de emisión*


*Test de transconductancia mutua dinámica, valor de referencia : 3.000 Micromhos*















*Video de un amplificador con 12A6 (single ended)*




​
Hoja de datos completa, ver archivo adjunto. 


Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 









​


----------



## xireyh (Nov 27, 2022)

Hola!

Estaba buscando algún lugar donde preguntar porque no tengo ni idea del tema que tratáis, pero sí tengo 3 radiotron electron rca tube 50L6 GT. Bueno, creo que uno o dos son de ¿Philips?
Me los he encontrado en una caja en el desván y no sé si funcionan o están para tirar...¿cómo saberlo? Estaban con un proyector de cine portátil de los años 50, pero no sé si le corresponden o no...

Agradecería mucho si me pudieráis echar una mano.


Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2022)

xireyh dijo:


> Me gustaría añadir fotos para que vieráis, pero no me da la opción.



Debajo y  a la izquierda de dónde escribes el mensaje hay un botón de "Adjuntar archivos"


----------



## xireyh (Nov 27, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Debajo y  a la izquierda de dónde escribes el mensaje hay un botón de "Adjuntar archivos"


Hecho! Muchas gracias. Lo he editado.
En la respuesta rápida no me aparecía....sin loguearme.


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 27, 2022)

Buen día, ¿seguro que no puedes publicar imágenes?, fíjate bien.
La 50L6 es una válvula pentodo de potencia por haces, que fue muy utilizada en receptores de radio del tipo universal (ambas corrientes).
Para saber si funcionan debes probarlas, por lo menos en forma precaria, viendo si hay continuidad en sus filamentos, y luego probar con el  Óhmetro de un tester, si hay cortos entre electrodos.
De todos modos, siguiendo esta forma no garantiza que la válvula funcione.
En realidad se testea con un probador de válvulas.


Hoja de datos




​


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 27, 2022)

xireyh dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Estaba buscando algún lugar donde preguntar porque no tengo ni idea del tema que tratáis, pero sí tengo 3 radiotron electron rca tube 50L6 GT. Bueno, creo que uno o dos son de ¿Philips?


Por las imágenes que enviaste, veo 2 50L6GT "RCA", la 3ra restante es una 35L6GT "Philips", si bien las 50L6GT, y 35L6GT tienen las mismas características eléctricas, difieren en la tensión de filamentos, 50 V, y 35 V respectivamente.

Tu válvula 35L6GT "Philips"
​


----------



## Rorschach (Lunes a las 7:25 AM)

*Válvula 6C5, tipo metálica, Triodo de mediano Mu.*

*
*​
La 6C5 es una válvula metálica, triodo de mediano Mu, zócalo octal, 6,3 V , y 0,3 A de filamentos, y 2,5 Watts de disipación anódica.
Apareció en el mercado en los mediados de la década del 30, y fue desarrollada para emplearse como triodo detector, oscilador, y en aplicaciones de audio.

*PINOUT*




​




La 6C5G es la versión con ampolla de vidrio, desarrollada posteriormente a la metálica 6C5, siendo iguales sus características eléctricas, salvo en las capacidades interelectródicas.



​Posteriormente se desarrolló otra versión con ampolla de vidrio, la 6C5GT, de nuevo aspecto, y compacta, dejándose de producir la 6C5G, quedando entonces en el mercado la GT, y la metálica.



*Hoja de datos Manual RCA RC13  Año 1937



Hoja de datos Manual RCA RC14 Año 1940*





*Hoja de datos Manual RCA RC15 Año 1948*

​De las 4 válvulas metálicas que poseo, una es la 6C5, marca RCA Cunningham Radiotron, por los años 1935, RCA compró la fábrica de válvulas Cunningham, y dentro del acuerdo de compra se indicó que debía figurar en las válvulas la marca Cunnigham, junto a RCA por un tiempo establecido, y limitado.
Supongo que la válvula que tengo, debe haber sido fabricada entre los años 1937, y 1940, quiere decir que tiene más de 80 años, y según las pruebas que hice, funciona bien.


​

Pueden ver también la 12A6 en :  Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas
Pueden ver también la 12SR7 en:  Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas
Pueden ver también la 6H6 en :  Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas



*Test de válvula 6C5

*​
*Las pruebas dieron bien en emisión, y en transconductancia mutua también, 1750 uMhos sobre un valor de referencia de 2000 uMhos.*


*



imágenes para apreciar la marca RCA CUNNINGHAM RADIOTRON

*​
*Saludos Cordiales 
Rorschach*


​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Lunes a las 3:03 PM)

... pequeño mu


----------



## Rorschach (Ayer a las 10:08 AM)

​


----------



## J2C (Ayer a las 1:32 PM)

Rorschach dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 293925
> 
> ​




Mu mu ???


​


----------

